# Black Lives Do Matter



## J.W.Hardin (Nov 8, 2017)

I want to start by saying I’m all for criminal justice reform (especially losing the incarceration rate in the US). I’m all for cops going to jail when they do something illegal. However, I don’t understand how the cause entitled “Black Lives Matter” could be about police brutality. I understand that some police are prejudice and that can lead to unjust killings. The thing is, these unjust killings aren’t even close to the number one problem plaguing black communities. Technically it’s heart disease, then cancer. Even assault (about 90% of which is black on black according to the FBI) makes the top ten list of killers of African Americans. And what about the things that ruin families and communities even if they don’t necessarily cause death, such as incarceration/recidivism rates, unemployment/underemployment and selling/using drugs. My question is, if BLM really wanted to help the black community why would they not attack these issues instead of the relatively small, but highly publicized, issue of racially fueled police brutality. My assumption is that the people involved in the BLM leadership are privileged, bored, and looking for fame. In my opinion, all the money that is going towards BLM could be going to actually saving lives and making the world a better place. Please, someone tell me why money is better spent on a problem that affects hundreds when the same money could be used much more efficiently to address a problem that affects hundreds of thousands?


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## DarkFury (Nov 8, 2017)

*It's the second generation of greed. You had Jessie and AL bleed them for the last forty years and now the new generation of leeches wants it's turn.*


----------



## Cossack1483 (Nov 8, 2017)

To whom?


----------



## Meathead (Nov 8, 2017)

J.W.Hardin said:


> I want to start by saying I’m all for criminal justice reform (especially losing the incarceration rate in the US). I’m all for cops going to jail when they do something illegal. However, I don’t understand how the cause entitled “Black Lives Matter” could be about police brutality. I understand that some police are prejudice and that can lead to unjust killings. The thing is, these unjust killings aren’t even close to the number one problem plaguing black communities. Technically it’s heart disease, then cancer. Even assault (about 90% of which is black on black according to the FBI) makes the top ten list of killers of African Americans. And what about the things that ruin families and communities even if they don’t necessarily cause death, such as incarceration/recidivism rates, unemployment/underemployment and selling/using drugs. My question is, if BLM really wanted to help the black community why would they not attack these issues instead of the relatively small, but highly publicized, issue of racially fueled police brutality. My assumption is that the people involved in the BLM leadership are privileged, bored, and looking for fame. In my opinion, all the money that is going towards BLM could be going to actually saving lives and making the world a better place. Please, someone tell me why money is better spent on a problem that affects hundreds when the same money could be used much more efficiently to address a problem that affects hundreds of thousands?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


The irony is that black lives mattered more when they were slaves, and thus property. The carnage we witness in inner cities would never be allowed in those days.

Now they're just useless votes in overwhelmingly Democrat cities.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Nov 8, 2017)

Obsolete farm equipment ?


----------



## J.W.Hardin (Nov 8, 2017)

Stop trolling my post. Leave that to the Russians, weirdo. Cossack1483


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 8, 2017)

J.W.Hardin said:


> My assumption is that the people involved in the BLM leadership are privileged, bored, and looking for fame.



How is anyone supposed to have a reasonable conversation when you've gone out of your way to pretend that this is all about people sharing the same negative character traits and their issues being "fake".

Lets take the Opiod Epidemic.  If I said I wanted to discuss it and my take was that they were just irresponsible low lifes.  What is the counter argument?  Uh, they arent low lifes?

You'll never talk about the issue, you'll always attempt to make it personal to avoid it...always


----------



## J.W.Hardin (Nov 8, 2017)

Ok, I’m not sure if you are intentionally misinterpreting my sentence or if it’s an accident but what I mean by the BLM leadership is the people who organize/profit from BLM. My point is that these people are exploiting a cause that is relatively small because they stand to gain from the publicity. If they really cared about the community they claim to represent and fight for they would be addressing more important causes. Like for example the opioid crisis which killed more than 10x as many African American as police last year. (Washington Post, www.kff.org)


----------



## J.W.Hardin (Nov 8, 2017)

ClosedCaption said:


> J.W.Hardin said:
> 
> 
> > My assumption is that the people involved in the BLM leadership are privileged, bored, and looking for fame.
> ...



Also not sure why you put the word “fake” in quotes as I never said that their issues were fake. In fact, I said that prejudice in police can lead to unjust killings. 

It’s real alright. Take this analogy, polio is real, there were about 30 cases worldwide last year. Cancer is also real, in the US alone there was about 1.6 million new cases of cancer last year. Which one should we focus most of our effort on? This doesn’t mean polio isn’t tragic when it occurs it just means there’s a greater opportunity for contributing to the common good through fighting cancer. 

Charity should be about serving the greater good. Not which cause gets the most media attention and therefore the best opportunity to get your name out there.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 8, 2017)

J.W.Hardin said:


> I want to start by saying I’m all for criminal justice reform (especially losing the incarceration rate in the US). I’m all for cops going to jail when they do something illegal. However, I don’t understand how the cause entitled “Black Lives Matter” could be about police brutality. I understand that some police are prejudice and that can lead to unjust killings. The thing is, these unjust killings aren’t even close to the number one problem plaguing black communities. Technically it’s heart disease, then cancer. Even assault (about 90% of which is black on black according to the FBI) makes the top ten list of killers of African Americans. And what about the things that ruin families and communities even if they don’t necessarily cause death, such as incarceration/recidivism rates, unemployment/underemployment and selling/using drugs. My question is, if BLM really wanted to help the black community why would they not attack these issues instead of the relatively small, but highly publicized, issue of racially fueled police brutality. My assumption is that the people involved in the BLM leadership are privileged, bored, and looking for fame. In my opinion, all the money that is going towards BLM could be going to actually saving lives and making the world a better place. Please, someone tell me why money is better spent on a problem that affects hundreds when the same money could be used much more efficiently to address a problem that affects hundreds of thousands?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


Why don't the ppl who campaign for breast cancer or liver cancer, do away with all that, n focus on lung cancer because that's biggest cancer killer ?


----------



## J.W.Hardin (Nov 8, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> J.W.Hardin said:
> 
> 
> > I want to start by saying I’m all for criminal justice reform (especially losing the incarceration rate in the US). I’m all for cops going to jail when they do something illegal. However, I don’t understand how the cause entitled “Black Lives Matter” could be about police brutality. I understand that some police are prejudice and that can lead to unjust killings. The thing is, these unjust killings aren’t even close to the number one problem plaguing black communities. Technically it’s heart disease, then cancer. Even assault (about 90% of which is black on black according to the FBI) makes the top ten list of killers of African Americans. And what about the things that ruin families and communities even if they don’t necessarily cause death, such as incarceration/recidivism rates, unemployment/underemployment and selling/using drugs. My question is, if BLM really wanted to help the black community why would they not attack these issues instead of the relatively small, but highly publicized, issue of racially fueled police brutality. My assumption is that the people involved in the BLM leadership are privileged, bored, and looking for fame. In my opinion, all the money that is going towards BLM could be going to actually saving lives and making the world a better place. Please, someone tell me why money is better spent on a problem that affects hundreds when the same money could be used much more efficiently to address a problem that affects hundreds of thousands?
> ...



Good question. Now we’re getting somewhere. The reason people campaign for certain types of cancer, I would assume, is because it personally affected them or someone they know. Which in the end works out because more people affected=more people supporting the cause. This is where the inherent issue with BLM comes into play. Washington Post states ~230 shootings of African Americans last year. ~40. The ratio of people affected to people campaigning is nuts. To put this in prospective, 450 people die falling out of bed each year. As far as I know, 0 people are members of organizations against mattress manufacturers.

Now, when there are cases in the news about people being killed by police unjustly I think that it’s right to stand up and say that’s wrong. And when they get off people have the right to protest and I think they should. The part that I find ridiculous, is that BLM is one of the most prominent activist organizations in America currently and they’re focusing on such a small problem. And on top of that, they’re using a title that insinuates they’re there for a whole community when in fact they’re only focusing on such a specific, over publicized, problem. I think that’s part of their game “Black Lives Matter” sounds like such a nice thing to get behind. If only it was for a cause that is actually detrimental to the black community like diabetes, crime, drugs etc.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 8, 2017)

J.W.Hardin said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > J.W.Hardin said:
> ...


You did not answer my question.


----------



## J.W.Hardin (Nov 8, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> J.W.Hardin said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



Yes I did. Please see paragraph one lines 2-5. Question: why do people campaign for different types of cancer? Answer: “The reason people campaign for certain types of cancer, I would assume, is because it personally affected them or someone they know.”

And then after I answered you I got to say a lot more of the opinions that I wanted to express. 

Please read carefully before responding next time. I wouldn’t have quoted you if I didn’t plan to answer your excellent question.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 8, 2017)

J.W.Hardin said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > J.W.Hardin said:
> ...


So if you say that people who campaign for breast cancer do it because they know someone who has breast cancer ?

Then does that justify them not bothering with lung cancer which is the biggest cancer killer ?


----------



## J.W.Hardin (Nov 8, 2017)

[/QUOTE]So if you say that people who campaign for breast cancer do it because they know someone who has breast cancer ?

Then does that justify them not bothering with lung cancer which is the biggest cancer killer ?[/QUOTE]

Ok you went from having a good analogous question, to a totally unrelated topic from the original post. I cannot answer your question of whether or not a person who donates to one cancer foundation and not another is justified that’s probably a question best suited for an ethicist. 

A better analogy would be if there was a cancer foundation called “Fight Cancer” who’s only goal was to find a cure for Adenoacanthoma - a very rare cancer. And then the leaders of this organization would get on TV and talk about how they are fighting for everyone with cancer. When in reality they’re fighting for a very, very small percentage of a people.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 8, 2017)

So if you say that people who campaign for breast cancer do it because they know someone who has breast cancer ?

Then does that justify them not bothering with lung cancer which is the biggest cancer killer ?[/QUOTE]

Ok you went from having a good analogous question, to a totally unrelated topic from the original post. I cannot answer your question of whether or not a person who donates to one cancer foundation and not another is justified that’s probably a question best suited for an ethicist.

A better analogy would be if there was a cancer foundation called “Fight Cancer” who’s only goal was to find a cure for Adenoacanthoma - a very rare cancer. And then the leaders of this organization would get on TV and talk about how they are fighting for everyone with cancer. When in reality they’re fighting for a very, very small percentage of a people.[/QUOTE]Isnt that what I just said ?

I don't know why you found my question so hard. It was pretty straight forward. But let's run with your own analogy.

So the people who r tryna find a cure for Adenoacantnoma should not worry about that and focus on lung cancer because that is the biggest cancer killer ?


----------



## J.W.Hardin (Nov 8, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> So if you say that people who campaign for breast cancer do it because they know someone who has breast cancer ?
> 
> Then does that justify them not bothering with lung cancer which is the biggest cancer killer ?



Ok you went from having a good analogous question, to a totally unrelated topic from the original post. I cannot answer your question of whether or not a person who donates to one cancer foundation and not another is justified that’s probably a question best suited for an ethicist.

A better analogy would be if there was a cancer foundation called “Fight Cancer” who’s only goal was to find a cure for Adenoacanthoma - a very rare cancer. And then the leaders of this organization would get on TV and talk about how they are fighting for everyone with cancer. When in reality they’re fighting for a very, very small percentage of a people.[/QUOTE]Isnt that what I just said ?

I don't know why you found my question so hard. It was pretty straight forward. But let's run with your own analogy.

So the people who r tryna find a cure for Adenoacantnoma should not worry about that and focus on lung cancer because that is the biggest cancer killer ?[/QUOTE]

Well close, but not quite. The point is the reaction shouldn’t be bigger than the issue. 

I don’t think we’re getting anywhere with asking me questions. Let me ask you one.

Say you have the opportunity with the money and power that you have to save 50,000 lives. But if you chose instead to try to save only 40 you would get a bunch of money for yourself, a career path for yourself and probably get to go on TV a few times. Which one would you pick?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 8, 2017)

It shouldn't even be a question that black  lives matter. Of course they do.  The black lives  matter movement, however, was orchestrated after two events involving black criminals being met with lethal force

In one incident, a black criminal beat a Latino man's head into the pavement until it was a bloody pulp.  The Latino man, fearing for his life, shot him.  The other incident involved a black criminal who had just robbed a convenience store attempt to wrestle the gun from the cop who arrested him and then advance on the cop in a menacing fashion. The cop shot him.

We're not exactly talking rosa parks here, folks. We are talking criminal behavior and the consequences the criminals   received.

Now , neither of these incidents involving black criminals would have been noteworthy if it were't for one thing - a media built around creating controversy in order to generate income. Controversy sells. Whipping up a race war sells. Pitting groups against each other sells. Creating imaginary grievances sells.

Lost on all of this is the fact that BLM is a movement built around criminals. As such, it isn't a search for justice but an attempt to avoid it. This isn't 1960 with honorable people objecting to actual racism. It is 2017 with dishonorable people trying to divorce criminal conduct from  consequences by whipping up a false narrative based upon skin color.


----------



## edge (Nov 8, 2017)

J.W.Hardin said:


> I want to start by saying I’m all for criminal justice reform (especially losing the incarceration rate in the US). I’m all for cops going to jail when they do something illegal. However, I don’t understand how the cause entitled “Black Lives Matter” could be about police brutality. I understand that some police are prejudice and that can lead to unjust killings. The thing is, these unjust killings aren’t even close to the number one problem plaguing black communities. Technically it’s heart disease, then cancer. Even assault (about 90% of which is black on black according to the FBI) makes the top ten list of killers of African Americans. And what about the things that ruin families and communities even if they don’t necessarily cause death, such as incarceration/recidivism rates, unemployment/underemployment and selling/using drugs. My question is, if BLM really wanted to help the black community why would they not attack these issues instead of the relatively small, but highly publicized, issue of racially fueled police brutality. My assumption is that the people involved in the BLM leadership are privileged, bored, and looking for fame. In my opinion, all the money that is going towards BLM could be going to actually saving lives and making the world a better place. Please, someone tell me why money is better spent on a problem that affects hundreds when the same money could be used much more efficiently to address a problem that affects hundreds of thousands?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



  To reply to the statement the title of your thread made, there are those who would say that black lives don't matter.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 8, 2017)

J.W.Hardin said:


> I want to start by saying I’m all for criminal justice reform (especially losing the incarceration rate in the US). I’m all for cops going to jail when they do something illegal. However, I don’t understand how the cause entitled “Black Lives Matter” could be about police brutality. I understand that some police are prejudice and that can lead to unjust killings. The thing is, these unjust killings aren’t even close to the number one problem plaguing black communities. Technically it’s heart disease, then cancer. Even assault (about 90% of which is black on black according to the FBI) makes the top ten list of killers of African Americans. And what about the things that ruin families and communities even if they don’t necessarily cause death, such as incarceration/recidivism rates, unemployment/underemployment and selling/using drugs. My question is, if BLM really wanted to help the black community why would they not attack these issues instead of the relatively small, but highly publicized, issue of racially fueled police brutality. My assumption is that the people involved in the BLM leadership are privileged, bored, and looking for fame. In my opinion, all the money that is going towards BLM could be going to actually saving lives and making the world a better place. Please, someone tell me why money is better spent on a problem that affects hundreds when the same money could be used much more efficiently to address a problem that affects hundreds of thousands?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


Let me explain something

Are more black people killed by heart disease than by the Police.

Yes. But guess what ?

*That would have been true 100 years ago*.

That would have been true under apartheid in South Africa. That would have been true under Jim Crow segregation in the USA.

But would the black heart disease argument been a good reason to excuse for the KKK hangings of black men ? Would the black heart disease argument been a good reason to excuse the kilings of black people by Police 100 years ago ?

No. So why is it now ?

Secondly the black people killed by black people will always be higher than black ppl killed by the police. Why ? Because those are the people you live around. The same way the white on white killings will be higher than police on white.

When ISIS killed white people in Paris or 9-11 Twin Towers you did not hear people say "Well, more white people kill white people, than muslims""

That would have been just as true.

The police are held to a higher standard. That's why police killings of black people cause the commotion that they do. Because if you have the power to kill me, then you better believe I'm gonna hold you to a higher standard.

It's the same way a teacher can't be late often for their class and then turn around and say "Well some of you are late too"

With great power comes greater responsibility. They are the rules.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 8, 2017)

J.W.Hardin said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > J.W.Hardin said:
> ...



So to reiterate, you believe police abuses are real it' just that anyone who talks about it with another person listening then they are attention whores.

Sounds reasonable.


----------



## J.W.Hardin (Nov 8, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> J.W.Hardin said:
> 
> 
> > I want to start by saying I’m all for criminal justice reform (especially losing the incarceration rate in the US). I’m all for cops going to jail when they do something illegal. However, I don’t understand how the cause entitled “Black Lives Matter” could be about police brutality. I understand that some police are prejudice and that can lead to unjust killings. The thing is, these unjust killings aren’t even close to the number one problem plaguing black communities. Technically it’s heart disease, then cancer. Even assault (about 90% of which is black on black according to the FBI) makes the top ten list of killers of African Americans. And what about the things that ruin families and communities even if they don’t necessarily cause death, such as incarceration/recidivism rates, unemployment/underemployment and selling/using drugs. My question is, if BLM really wanted to help the black community why would they not attack these issues instead of the relatively small, but highly publicized, issue of racially fueled police brutality. My assumption is that the people involved in the BLM leadership are privileged, bored, and looking for fame. In my opinion, all the money that is going towards BLM could be going to actually saving lives and making the world a better place. Please, someone tell me why money is better spent on a problem that affects hundreds when the same money could be used much more efficiently to address a problem that affects hundreds of thousands?
> ...



First of all the Spider-Man quote was awesome. Second, where was this argument from you from the beginning? This a a great argument. 

From my original post I never stated that police brutality was ok. Whenever it happens it is a terrible tragedy. I believe that there should be people looking out for this type of injustice and working on fixing it. Nothing excuses a murder. Period. 

However, I do not believe that all the resources used on BLM are appropriate when looking at the extent of the issue. My argument isn’t changing, there are more important issues facing the black community than police brutality. And many of them even when we don’t look at the number of occurrences are much more severe. Take incarceration rates for example. Not only does going to jail more than likely ruin the person who’s going to jails life but if he has kids, a spouse, they’re also now at a huge disadvantage. Systematic racism that effects the courts also effects employment and induces poverty leading to high crime rates in the black community.

THESE things happen every day and not to just 40 people a year. THESE things should be the focus of a group that claims to help an entire community. Instead BLM chooses to go with the big issue in the media that is really not so prevalent in the real world. They do this out of selfishness and thirst for attention.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 8, 2017)

J.W.Hardin said:


> I want to start by saying I’m all for criminal justice reform (especially losing the incarceration rate in the US). I’m all for cops going to jail when they do something illegal. However, I don’t understand how the cause entitled “Black Lives Matter” could be about police brutality. I understand that some police are prejudice and that can lead to unjust killings. The thing is, these unjust killings aren’t even close to the number one problem plaguing black communities. Technically it’s heart disease, then cancer. Even assault (about 90% of which is black on black according to the FBI) makes the top ten list of killers of African Americans. And what about the things that ruin families and communities even if they don’t necessarily cause death, such as incarceration/recidivism rates, unemployment/underemployment and selling/using drugs. My question is, if BLM really wanted to help the black community why would they not attack these issues instead of the relatively small, but highly publicized, issue of racially fueled police brutality. My assumption is that the people involved in the BLM leadership are privileged, bored, and looking for fame. In my opinion, all the money that is going towards BLM could be going to actually saving lives and making the world a better place. Please, someone tell me why money is better spent on a problem that affects hundreds when the same money could be used much more efficiently to address a problem that affects hundreds of thousands?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com





J.W.Hardin said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > J.W.Hardin said:
> ...


OK. Dude.

What are you doing to stop high black jail rates ? And black people dying from heart disease ?

Are you doing anything ? Or are you just moaning about ppl tryna do something ?

If someone chopped your leg off. Would it really matter to you, if someone told u many more people have had both legs chopped off ?

There is always someone with a bigger problem


----------



## LOIE (Nov 8, 2017)

J.W.Hardin said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > J.W.Hardin said:
> ...





J.W.Hardin said:


> THESE things happen every day and not to just 40 people a year. THESE things should be the focus of a group that claims to help an entire community. Instead BLM chooses to go with the big issue in the media that is really not so prevalent in the real world. They do this out of selfishness and thirst for attention.


I recently watched a video of Daryl Davis, the black man who befriends KKK members and even gets some of them to leave the Klan. In one part of the video he was talking with young BLM members who did not approve of his method. They said he'd been doing this for 20 some years and had only gotten a handful of robes from these guys. They said they were approaching things in a different way. When they walked out, an older black man came in. He told them that these two young men were fighting the fight every day and putting their lives on the line for their cause. That they had been jailed and beat up during protests. 

When people took the MLK, Jr. approach, they were water hosed, beat up, arrested and viewed as criminals for their resistance. Now, when people take the Malcolm X approach of "by any means necessary," they are arrested, beat up, and viewed as criminals for their resistance. Why do some of us feel we need to criticize someone else's methods of fighting for their rights and their very lives? 


J.W.Hardin said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > J.W.Hardin said:
> ...





J.W.Hardin said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > J.W.Hardin said:
> ...


----------



## J.W.Hardin (Nov 8, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> J.W.Hardin said:
> 
> 
> > I want to start by saying I’m all for criminal justice reform (especially losing the incarceration rate in the US). I’m all for cops going to jail when they do something illegal. However, I don’t understand how the cause entitled “Black Lives Matter” could be about police brutality. I understand that some police are prejudice and that can lead to unjust killings. The thing is, these unjust killings aren’t even close to the number one problem plaguing black communities. Technically it’s heart disease, then cancer. Even assault (about 90% of which is black on black according to the FBI) makes the top ten list of killers of African Americans. And what about the things that ruin families and communities even if they don’t necessarily cause death, such as incarceration/recidivism rates, unemployment/underemployment and selling/using drugs. My question is, if BLM really wanted to help the black community why would they not attack these issues instead of the relatively small, but highly publicized, issue of racially fueled police brutality. My assumption is that the people involved in the BLM leadership are privileged, bored, and looking for fame. In my opinion, all the money that is going towards BLM could be going to actually saving lives and making the world a better place. Please, someone tell me why money is better spent on a problem that affects hundreds when the same money could be used much more efficiently to address a problem that affects hundreds of thousands?
> ...



First of all I’m in law school and if I’m lucky one day I will be a judge and from there I will be in a position to make a difference. I also did the heart walk just this Saturday. 2017 Philadelphia Heart Walk . I do those things for personal reasons my dad has been in jail most of my life and I’ve have many family members die from heart disease. I was also out with all the other protesters in philly during the mike brown protests. 

Again this issue is all about scale and misallocation of resources. 40 people is a very very very small percentage. I’m not saying it doesn’t warrant protest. I’m saying it does not warrant a standing national activist group who is misleading about its purpose.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 8, 2017)

Delores Paulk 

That Daryl Davis is a fool. A black man who tries to get White ppl to leave the klan ? He does not know who the fk he's dealing with.

These are the same ppl who used slice pregnant blk women stomachs open and stomp on the baby to death. The same ppl that used to use black babies as alligator bait to get their skin.

And some of them liked individual black people. Like in the film Django. He liked Stephen. But was a hard core white supremacist.

Racism has little to do with liking black people. Racism is a system of domination. Where you control peoples opportunities.


----------



## J.W.Hardin (Nov 8, 2017)

ClosedCaption said:


> J.W.Hardin said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Close but no cigar. If you talk about something just because you know it will get you some publicity then you are an attention whore. 

When your goal is to spread awareness and gain attention for a topic you care about that’s valiant. 

When you speak on a topic that is already highly publicized in hopes of being included in the conversation you’re an attention whore. 

It’s all about the motive of why you’re speaking on what you’re speaking on.


----------



## LOIE (Nov 8, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Delores Paulk
> 
> That Daryl Davis is a fool. A black man who tries to get White ppl to leave the klan ? He does not know who the fk he's dealing with.
> 
> ...


And what people like to call reverse racism I don't believe exists. A black person may yell something like was referenced, but I think that's just strong dislike and self protection based on previous experiences and a long history of whites mistreating blacks. I really feel that if changes were made to the system and opportunities were opened up, things would get better for all of us.

I just read a Time magazine article about a Goldman Sachs banker who is investing in bringing back Detroit and trying to make it an example for other cities to follow. What I liked about what he said was that they were opening up banks in communities that would lend money to local folks to start new businesses and build houses. He was clear to say that they were not going to move people out and take over like has been done in some other cities. There need to be more good people doing good things.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 8, 2017)

J.W.Hardin said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > J.W.Hardin said:
> ...



I'm not playing this game with you.  Police Brutality is wrong and fuck what you think about people who, unlike you, can make the tough choice to stand up against abuse by authority.

You like to play footsy and thats part of the problem


----------



## J.W.Hardin (Nov 8, 2017)

ClosedCaption said:


> J.W.Hardin said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Weren’t you the one that wanted to have a reasonable conversation? Shame on you for bringing foul language and personal attacks into this. Stuff like this belongs on twitter, not here. Grow up.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 8, 2017)

J.W.Hardin said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > J.W.Hardin said:
> ...




Fuck you pal.

You're playing footsy with this topic and not interested in having this conversation with someone who at every turn thinks he knows the motivations of others and wants your dumb ass assumptions to be a part of the conversation.

You're only starting this thread for the attention you dont get in real life.


----------



## J.W.Hardin (Nov 8, 2017)

ClosedCaption said:


> J.W.Hardin said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



I started the thread to have arguments that I don’t get to have in real life. Mainly because I have an unpopular opinion and people are close minded and aggressive like you. You picked one part of my post to attack and I’m not sure if it’s because you know some BLM leadership. If you do I’m sorry that I offended you but that’s just my reasoning behind why I think they decided to address a relatively small issue under a name that implying helping a whole community. 

If you do know someone and that’s not their intention and they do it out of a misconception of the real issues then I apologize. I hope for the sake of America and the black community that they can soon see the problems that truly plague the black community and begin to use their new found power to address them. 

If, on the other hand, you are just being rude to troll me, fuck you too. 


Goodnight.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 8, 2017)

I'l do you a favor.  The next time you seek to have a debate you can start by keeping your phoney ass opinion about how the other side are attention seekers who don't really care.


----------



## LOIE (Nov 8, 2017)

J.W.Hardin said:


> My assumption is that the people involved in the BLM leadership are privileged, bored, and looking for fame.


Why would you make this assumption?  I don't know about the leadership other than what I can google, but I understand from talking with folks, that many are not looking for fame and that there are numerous leaders in the organization so that what has happened in the past, like leaders being assassinated, can't happen and put an end to it. I personally believe their causes are just and that many of them have very personal situations that moved them to be involved in the particular issues of police brutality and mass incarceration. 

As an outsider, it may be hard to understand their choices, but they are THEIR CHOICES because it is their fundraising efforts that make their work possible. 

(I'd like to ask our government a similar question about their spending of our tax dollars though.)


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2017)

J.W.Hardin said:


> I want to start by saying I’m all for criminal justice reform (especially losing the incarceration rate in the US). I’m all for cops going to jail when they do something illegal. However, I don’t understand how the cause entitled “Black Lives Matter” could be about police brutality. I understand that some police are prejudice and that can lead to unjust killings. The thing is, these unjust killings aren’t even close to the number one problem plaguing black communities. Technically it’s heart disease, then cancer. Even assault (about 90% of which is black on black according to the FBI) makes the top ten list of killers of African Americans. And what about the things that ruin families and communities even if they don’t necessarily cause death, such as incarceration/recidivism rates, unemployment/underemployment and selling/using drugs. My question is, if BLM really wanted to help the black community why would they not attack these issues instead of the relatively small, but highly publicized, issue of racially fueled police brutality. My assumption is that the people involved in the BLM leadership are privileged, bored, and looking for fame. In my opinion, all the money that is going towards BLM could be going to actually saving lives and making the world a better place. Please, someone tell me why money is better spent on a problem that affects hundreds when the same money could be used much more efficiently to address a problem that affects hundreds of thousands?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


It seems you are confused. BLM has nothing to do with the leading causes of Black deaths. Its specifically addressing the real problem of cops being paid by our tax dollars to kill Black men.  Any attempts to make BLM about anything other than what their mission statement specifically states is only something an ignorant fool would do.


----------



## J.W.Hardin (Nov 8, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> J.W.Hardin said:
> 
> 
> > I want to start by saying I’m all for criminal justice reform (especially losing the incarceration rate in the US). I’m all for cops going to jail when they do something illegal. However, I don’t understand how the cause entitled “Black Lives Matter” could be about police brutality. I understand that some police are prejudice and that can lead to unjust killings. The thing is, these unjust killings aren’t even close to the number one problem plaguing black communities. Technically it’s heart disease, then cancer. Even assault (about 90% of which is black on black according to the FBI) makes the top ten list of killers of African Americans. And what about the things that ruin families and communities even if they don’t necessarily cause death, such as incarceration/recidivism rates, unemployment/underemployment and selling/using drugs. My question is, if BLM really wanted to help the black community why would they not attack these issues instead of the relatively small, but highly publicized, issue of racially fueled police brutality. My assumption is that the people involved in the BLM leadership are privileged, bored, and looking for fame. In my opinion, all the money that is going towards BLM could be going to actually saving lives and making the world a better place. Please, someone tell me why money is better spent on a problem that affects hundreds when the same money could be used much more efficiently to address a problem that affects hundreds of thousands?
> ...



My point is 1. It is a misleading title because they don’t really care about all black lives just the unfortunate 40 who are killed by cops each year. 2. It is a cause that is receiving much more attention than it deserves and is taking away attention from real issues. 

Privileged people only see what’s in the media and have no idea about the real struggle that minorities face every day in an urban setting. Very sad. I hope the cause works out and at least 40 people are saved next year and we can move on to real issues instead of these media influenced distractions.


----------



## J.W.Hardin (Nov 8, 2017)

ClosedCaption said:


> I'l do you a favor.  The next time you seek to have a debate you can start by keeping your phoney ass opinion about how the other side are attention seekers who don't really care.



Ok, definitely a troll, probably Russian government.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2017)

J.W.Hardin said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > J.W.Hardin said:
> ...


Who told you it was a misleading title?  Every Black person I know thinks its right on point.  Who told you they dont really care about all Black lives?  Did you take a poll of every Black person to discover this? I ask because I wasnt polled.

Black people cant help that white people get their emotions all tied up in knots when ever we say the cops are racist and are killing Black people. You whites are the ones that are giving it the attention by denying and fighting the truth. Blacks dont own any major media outlets. You need to get your logic straight.

The cause wont work out. It will only raise awareness in a few individual whites and that will be that. I have told Blacks before dont expect much change from whites. They mentally cant handle the truth that they have created and help maintain a racial system that denigrates, discriminates against, and subjugates while exposing Black people to murder by the very people that are paid to be their law enforcement..


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 8, 2017)

In some places in the world Mosquito bites can end up transferring something really nasty so you always have to be alert of symptoms.  Mosquitos in America are 99% different where most just end up as a bump that itches.  Once in a while one will transfer some nasty shit but not anything like compared in other places.

Blacks trying to explain an unfair justice system to whites is just like that.  It affects them sometimes but nowhere near the same scale so they dont see what the big fuss is because they arent exposed to it as much.


----------



## J.W.Hardin (Nov 8, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> J.W.Hardin said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



There’s no reasoning with angry collectivist like you. People are going to keep dying in my neighborhood because of people like you want to hate instead of work toward change. You obviously live in some privileged area where you can sit in your quiet home and type your hate on the keyboard. I hear gunshots. I see violence. These communities are in turmoil and it’s not because of police shootings. Privileged people like you, with hateful ideologies, are sadly the people that the people in charge hear the most and they return with more hate. It’s disgusting. 

Ms. Halmilton doesn’t want the world to burn, she just wants her son back.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2017)

J.W.Hardin said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > J.W.Hardin said:
> ...


Why do you think I am angry because I called you out on your bullshit? Thats a typical white boy dodge. Of course neighborhoods are in turmoil. You should be addressing your concerns to the people that created the environment and them placed Black people there. You dont have the authority or credibility to question an organization formed by a mom that had her child killed by a cop and ask her to take on all the ills of her community. The focus is on the specific issue of police brutality which actually helps create the environment you claim to live in. There are plenty of other groups working on the other ills which you would know if you really lived in such an environment. However since we dont own the media whites like yourself dont hear about it.


----------



## J.W.Hardin (Nov 8, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> J.W.Hardin said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The three founders of BLM are all career activists and none of whom lost a child to police brutality. It even says on the website the names of the founders and the reason the movement was formed. Weird that you can defend a group you clearly know so little about. I live in south philly and of course the churches are active in the community I’m sure but they don’t have the power that BLM has and I don’t go to church nor do any of my friends and that’s the problem. What we see is the popular media which as far as I can tell is meant to create hateful divisive people like you. For someone who doesn’t like the white man you really let the white owned media get to you. 

I know I won’t change your mind. Probably because I am mentally incapable, you know cause I’m white and all. I just hope you keep that hate on the message board and don’t bring it to the real world.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2017)

J.W.Hardin said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > J.W.Hardin said:
> ...


Hey dummy. They founded it due to a mom that lost her son to police brutality. Trayvon Martin. You dont get to question what they should or shouldnt focus on. If you dont like it form your own group and stop complaining.

Of course you wont change my mind and yes a large part of it is because youre white and as typically follows you are clueless and lack even a little credibility on the subject.


----------



## J.W.Hardin (Nov 8, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> J.W.Hardin said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No you said formed BY a Mom. Im sure it’s tough to be wrong especially in an argument with a whitey. But sadly this INDIVIDUAL white person is at least more resourceful, and probably smarter, than you (also an individual). Not sure where you think you get off speaking for the whole black community from behind your computer screen. But back to the point. 

These are three activist that were heavily involved in the white owned media before Trayvon wasn’t even known to anyone. They took his cause and exploited it for their own gain. Two of them were trans activist until they found this cause to hop aboard and ride to fame. They exploited that poor kids death for their personal gain. That’s the sad truth of the matter chief. 

I know I’m not credible. But do a little research pretending I am. Try to prove anything I’ve said wrong. Might change your world. 

Also maybe come down to hood rub some elbows fella. Doesn’t matter which one I’m sure you got family somewhere. Get some of their opinions before you go speaking for a ridiculously large and diverse group of people all by yourself.


----------



## GWV5903 (Nov 8, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> J.W.Hardin said:
> 
> 
> > I want to start by saying I’m all for criminal justice reform (especially losing the incarceration rate in the US). I’m all for cops going to jail when they do something illegal. However, I don’t understand how the cause entitled “Black Lives Matter” could be about police brutality. I understand that some police are prejudice and that can lead to unjust killings. The thing is, these unjust killings aren’t even close to the number one problem plaguing black communities. Technically it’s heart disease, then cancer. Even assault (about 90% of which is black on black according to the FBI) makes the top ten list of killers of African Americans. And what about the things that ruin families and communities even if they don’t necessarily cause death, such as incarceration/recidivism rates, unemployment/underemployment and selling/using drugs. My question is, if BLM really wanted to help the black community why would they not attack these issues instead of the relatively small, but highly publicized, issue of racially fueled police brutality. My assumption is that the people involved in the BLM leadership are privileged, bored, and looking for fame. In my opinion, all the money that is going towards BLM could be going to actually saving lives and making the world a better place. Please, someone tell me why money is better spent on a problem that affects hundreds when the same money could be used much more efficiently to address a problem that affects hundreds of thousands?
> ...



BLM is another attempt to justify in-equality based on race, period. Michael Brown's death was the result of his own actions, not the irresponsible abuse of a police officer. Mind you there have been a number of Black Americans abused by the police as well as White and Brown. The number of people killed by police officers is overwhelmingly White Americans not Black Americans. 

The current NFL Player petty protest has reveled one thing that the league better wake up with soon, Americans are great football fans, but we can do without the NFL, just look at the number of empty seats. We have taken the One and Only Black POTUS Presidency and decided the Civil Rights Movement never occurred. .


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 9, 2017)

J.W.Hardin said:


> First of all I’m in law school and if I’m lucky one day I will be a judge and from there I will be in a position to make a difference. I also did the heart walk just this Saturday. 2017 Philadelphia Heart Walk . I do those things for personal reasons my dad has been in jail most of my life and I’ve have many family members die from heart disease. I was also out with all the other protesters in philly during the mike brown protests.
> 
> Again this issue is all about scale and misallocation of resources. 40 people is a very very very small percentage. I’m not saying it doesn’t warrant protest. I’m saying it does not warrant a standing national activist group who is misleading about its purpose.


Well why should the USA bother with Muslim Terrorists ?

When more white people die from smoking than are killed by Muslim Terrorists ?

Muslim terrorists do not warrant a standing national activist group. Trump tweets and the rest. They are misleading.

And what about cars ? Way more people die in cars


----------



## Mudda (Nov 9, 2017)

If blacks lives matter, why do so many black men not take care of their children?


----------



## Flash (Nov 9, 2017)

Black lives never matter in the Democrat controlled big city shitholes, only Black votes.


----------



## blastoff (Nov 9, 2017)

BLM is a crock.  

Everyone knows black lives in black hoods don't mean shit to blacks.  How many thousands of blacks will be murdered by other blacks this year across the country?  

Stop the indiscriminate murdering of one another and folks will begin to take BLM seriously.  Until then STFU!


----------



## J.W.Hardin (Nov 9, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> J.W.Hardin said:
> 
> 
> > First of all I’m in law school and if I’m lucky one day I will be a judge and from there I will be in a position to make a difference. I also did the heart walk just this Saturday. 2017 Philadelphia Heart Walk . I do those things for personal reasons my dad has been in jail most of my life and I’ve have many family members die from heart disease. I was also out with all the other protesters in philly during the mike brown protests.
> ...



Well let’s not say just white people because terrorism isn’t a racial issue it’s a national security issue. Isis is far less racist than we seem to be, they hate everyone in America regardless of color. It’s also a foreign policy issue which is way different than anything we’ve been talking about. We don’t have a standing national activist group against Muslims (there are hate groups but i think it’s dangerous to equate them with BLM). We have a standing military and so does ISIS and other terrorist organizations, I think it’s pretty obvious. You’re reaching here. 

I’m not sure where you’re from but where I’m from you can’t go anywhere without seeing “smoking kills” on signs and on TV. Part of that is government but part of it is activist groups. There are actually multiple standing activist groups associated with smoking.

Have you heard of google, Tesla, Apple and other companies research into autonomous vehicles that would cut down on accidents? Cool stuff. It’s a little bit different because there are so many benefits to cars that you don’t have with police brutality, smoking or terrorist. 

Listen, I understand that these cases strike a nerve with people especially because the media repeatedly brings them up over and over again. I know that I could never fully understand how it feels to see something like that because, I myself am not black. My issue is not with trying to make the world a better, safer place for black people. My issue is with people taking advantage of other people’s situations and exploiting them for their own personal gain. In my opinion that is what the career activist (who weren’t even activist for the black community before they were activist for queer/trans) and the media are attempting to do. Not only is it upping their salary and rating but 4 years later, crime is still high, the neighborhoods are still dangerous, policy are still shooting people, nothing has changed except now there’s body cameras so we’re seeing it even more often (wonder if that’s an accident?). 

I think that most of the followers of the movement are in it for the right reasons. I think they are being mislead by the people profiting off this.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 9, 2017)

J.W.Hardin said:


> Well let’s not say just white people because terrorism isn’t a racial issue it’s a national security issue. Isis is far less racist than we seem to be, they hate everyone in America regardless of color. It’s also a foreign policy issue which is way different than anything we’ve been talking about. We don’t have a standing national activist group against Muslims (there are hate groups but i think it’s dangerous to equate them with BLM). We have a standing military and so does ISIS and other terrorist organizations, I think it’s pretty obvious. You’re reaching here.
> 
> I’m not sure where you’re from but where I’m from you can’t go anywhere without seeing “smoking kills” on signs and on TV. Part of that is government but part of it is activist groups. There are actually multiple standing activist groups associated with smoking.
> 
> ...


Look - The issue is not about being white and therefore “unable” to criticize black people.

Jesus, how you or frankly anyone could believe _that_ in a culture where white critique of black people is a daily, hourly, minute-by-minute pastime is beyond me. 

Rather the issue is, are you connected enough to black leadership to actually do something ?

What are you doing ? 

Because if the answer to that last question is "not much"

Then you shouldn’t be surprised when the black people like me, think you’re full of shit. 

If I haven’t seen your face in our place, working on the issues that we prioritize as if our lives depended on it –_ because they do_ — then why in God’s name should we presume your commitment to the cause? 

On the other hand, if the answer to the question above were "I'm doing a lot" then my guess is you wouldn’t be losing your mind about what #BlackLivesMatter folks are doing, even if you had some strategic differences with them. 

You would take that shit to them, _because you would be part of them_, or because you actually knew them, and you’d work it the hell out.


----------



## J.W.Hardin (Nov 9, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> J.W.Hardin said:
> 
> 
> > Well let’s not say just white people because terrorism isn’t a racial issue it’s a national security issue. Isis is far less racist than we seem to be, they hate everyone in America regardless of color. It’s also a foreign policy issue which is way different than anything we’ve been talking about. We don’t have a standing national activist group against Muslims (there are hate groups but i think it’s dangerous to equate them with BLM). We have a standing military and so does ISIS and other terrorist organizations, I think it’s pretty obvious. You’re reaching here.
> ...



What I’m doing is trying to dedicate my life to the issue of mass incarceration. Due to my own personal experiences. It just so happens that it’s a bigger problem for black people than anyone else. 

I’m not here to dedicate my life to black people. I’m not privileged enough to do that. I have my own issues that I am dedicated to, fueled by a life of experiences. Issues that have struck me such as drug addiction in my family, poverty and having a single mother due to the unjust incarceration of my father, have also struck hundreds of thousands of Americans of every race and ethnicity. In my opinion people should fight for things they truly believe in and I don’t think the three career activist are doing that. It’s not a grass roots movement. They were looking for a cause to attach themselves to and Trayvon Martin sadly gave them one. 

It sounds like you personally are doing things to help your community and I respect and commend that. I think you should keep doing wha you’re doing because people like you are doing it for the right reasons.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2017)

J.W.Hardin said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > J.W.Hardin said:
> ...


Yes I did say formed by a mom. Without her it would have never been formed. Its not tough to be wrong or right with a whitey. Its not like whiteys are relevant to me. I highly doubt you could possibly be smarter or more resourceful than me. Youre white. I get off speaking for the whole Black community because I'm Black and youre not.

I agree you are not credible. I dont have to do any research. The people involved are all known to me via family. See what happens when white boys such as yourself run off at the mouth and dont know what they are talking about?


----------



## J.W.Hardin (Nov 9, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> J.W.Hardin said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Aw man not you again. You’re stupid, go somewhere else some of us are trying to have meaningful conversation.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2017)

J.W.Hardin said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > J.W.Hardin said:
> ...


Says the white clown. Let me know when youre prepared to make me go somewhere else.


----------



## J.W.Hardin (Nov 9, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> J.W.Hardin said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Yeah let me just use my super powers to get to you over the computer. Stop being a hardo. You’re a loser man. It’s been personal attacks from the beginning with you. That’s not what this message board is about it’s about sharing ideas and debating. 

Your way of conversation is much more fun in person.


----------



## Hellbilly (Nov 9, 2017)

Cossack1483 said:


> To whom?


To black people you racist punk.

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## J.W.Hardin (Nov 9, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> > To whom?
> ...



He was just a troll I’ve seen him on other threads. I hate that but the internet gives them the power to do that.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2017)

J.W.Hardin said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > J.W.Hardin said:
> ...


If you cant use your super powers why did you hide behind the internet and try to tell me to go somewhere as if you could enforce it? 

I'm good with sharing ideas. Let me know when you conjure up a valid one. Your idea was full of shit therefore not really worth debating. If you were really as intelligent as you thought you were all you had to do is go read the mission statement of BLM to see what a crock of shit your "idea" was.


----------



## J.W.Hardin (Nov 9, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> J.W.Hardin said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



My guy, you clearly haven’t even been on the website. You didn’t even know who started the movement lol. My post is a clear response to both the mission statement and my opinion that these three women are career activist. They not only jumped causes but jumped whole communities just for the recognition. 

Also I said go somewhere else not go somewhere or else. I don’t make threats on the internet nor in person. But I would be more than happy to chat with you if you’re ever down sp. 

I truly hope you have a great day and whatever it is in your personal life that’s making you so angry gets easier. 

Much love, 

J.W


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2017)

J.W.Hardin said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > J.W.Hardin said:
> ...


Trayvons mom started the movement...her pain is what started it and yes I have been on the website. Thats how I know about their mission statement. Its amusing to me that whiteys such as yourself presume to have some say so on what they should focus on. If you havent gotten the hint by now just realize your opinion isnt valid and will be treated as such. Youre white. Not relevant at all.

Who told you I thought you said go somewhere or else?  I know you wouldnt make a threat in person. I see the typical behavior of white males everyday. Their universal reaction is to flush pink and white and look elsewhere in the event they have an issue with me.

I always have a amazing day because honestly I'm astonishingly incredible simply because I exist.


----------



## J.W.Hardin (Nov 9, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> J.W.Hardin said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I thought I told you I’m from sp? We don’t flush pink.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2017)

J.W.Hardin said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > J.W.Hardin said:
> ...


I dont care where youre from. Youre white. You flush pink and pallid white.


----------



## J.W.Hardin (Nov 9, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> J.W.Hardin said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Well if you’re ever visiting the Liberty Bell, I’m not too far. [emoji6]


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2017)

J.W.Hardin said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > J.W.Hardin said:
> ...


I wouldnt visit the Liberty Bell. Not much to bring me out that way. Let me know if your ever in N. Cali. I'm from Oakland.


----------



## J.W.Hardin (Nov 9, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> J.W.Hardin said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No way? I love the raiders. See man not everything has to be hate.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Nov 9, 2017)

Mudda said:


> If blacks lives matter, why do so many black men not take care of their children?



Once again , To whom do blm?


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 9, 2017)

Cossack1483 said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > If blacks lives matter, why do so many black men not take care of their children?
> ...



to whom do you matter?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2017)

J.W.Hardin said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > J.W.Hardin said:
> ...


Where did you get the idea I hated you?


----------



## Mudda (Nov 9, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> J.W.Hardin said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


We know, you hate yourself for being black.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Nov 9, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...



I guess you will find out when we leave non whites to fend for themselves.  Again , Whites do not need them.  I sincerely hope blm matters to negros.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 9, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> J.W.Hardin said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I do not flush pink-------I flush BRIGHT RED-----nothing pallid
about it.      What is   "sp"?


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 9, 2017)

Cossack1483 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Cossack1483 said:
> ...



who is  "we"?


----------



## Aries (Nov 9, 2017)

J.W.Hardin said:


> I want to start by saying I’m all for criminal justice reform (especially losing the incarceration rate in the US). I’m all for cops going to jail when they do something illegal. However, I don’t understand how the cause entitled “Black Lives Matter” could be about police brutality. I understand that some police are prejudice and that can lead to unjust killings. The thing is, these unjust killings aren’t even close to the number one problem plaguing black communities. Technically it’s heart disease, then cancer. Even assault (about 90% of which is black on black according to the FBI) makes the top ten list of killers of African Americans. And what about the things that ruin families and communities even if they don’t necessarily cause death, such as incarceration/recidivism rates, unemployment/underemployment and selling/using drugs. My question is, if BLM really wanted to help the black community why would they not attack these issues instead of the relatively small, but highly publicized, issue of racially fueled police brutality. My assumption is that the people involved in the BLM leadership are privileged, bored, and looking for fame. In my opinion, all the money that is going towards BLM could be going to actually saving lives and making the world a better place. Please, someone tell me why money is better spent on a problem that affects hundreds when the same money could be used much more efficiently to address a problem that affects hundreds of thousands?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


Police brutality has always been a threat to the black community since we began importing them as slaves. Who do you think tracked down “run away” slaves? Police. Police officers and the jail systems have been a tool used to control minorities from the start. 
Is it the black communities number one problem? Probably not. Is it a huge social injustice that threatens the safety of their children on a daily basis? Absolutely.


----------



## Aries (Nov 9, 2017)

J.W.Hardin said:


> Ok, I’m not sure if you are intentionally misinterpreting my sentence or if it’s an accident but what I mean by the BLM leadership is the people who organize/profit from BLM. My point is that these people are exploiting a cause that is relatively small because they stand to gain from the publicity. If they really cared about the community they claim to represent and fight for they would be addressing more important causes. Like for example the opioid crisis which killed more than 10x as many African American as police last year. (Washington Post, www.kff.org)


A problem that’s relatively small to you as you probably haven’t had your minority child killed by any cops.....


----------



## J.W.Hardin (Nov 9, 2017)

Aries said:


> J.W.Hardin said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I’m not sure if you are intentionally misinterpreting my sentence or if it’s an accident but what I mean by the BLM leadership is the people who organize/profit from BLM. My point is that these people are exploiting a cause that is relatively small because they stand to gain from the publicity. If they really cared about the community they claim to represent and fight for they would be addressing more important causes. Like for example the opioid crisis which killed more than 10x as many African American as police last year. (Washington Post, www.kff.org)
> ...



Right and neither have most people. That’s precisely why it’s not AS BIG of a problem as say mass incarceration which affects 1 out of five men regardless of race. And that’s just the people that actually go to jail. Not to mention their children, spouses parent etc.


----------



## Aries (Nov 9, 2017)

J.W.Hardin said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > J.W.Hardin said:
> ...


Mass incarceration is a huge problem in America.
In my opinion I don’t care if 20 black kids were killed unjustly because of their race or 2000 were. In 2017 it is absolutely unacceptable to sit back and say it’s okay, it’s not that big of a problem.
To me the problems coincide. Like you said it effects one in five regardless of race. But if you look at the stats it undeniably effects minorities more. Police brutality against minorities and mass incarceration are both ways to control the black body. Control their freedoms, their rights, keeping them from voting etc.


----------



## J.W.Hardin (Nov 9, 2017)

Aries said:


> J.W.Hardin said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



I would never say it’s ok. But we have to prioritize our political goals. Larger problems should be dealt with first. That’s just my opinion and I understand where you’re coming from.


----------



## Aries (Nov 9, 2017)

J.W.Hardin said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > J.W.Hardin said:
> ...


It’s all in the eye of the beholder. In the communities where these young men are being murdered by cops, things are changing. Relationships between authority and the community are deteriorating. The problems are escalating. Parents family and friends are left with a whole in their hearts, forever. To them, this problem is bigger!


----------



## Windparadox (Nov 9, 2017)

`
`
I believe all lives matter, regardless of age, creed, gender, nationality or status. Yes, I believe there is injustice being committed with the black community but NEVER to the exclusion of all other people.
`


----------



## Cossack1483 (Nov 9, 2017)

LMFAO


Windparadox said:


> `
> `
> I believe all lives matter, regardless of age, creed, gender, nationality or status. Yes, I believe there is injustice being committed with the black community but NEVER to the exclusion of all other people.
> `


LMFAO


----------



## yiostheoy (Nov 9, 2017)

J.W.Hardin said:


> I want to start by saying I’m all for criminal justice reform (especially losing the incarceration rate in the US). I’m all for cops going to jail when they do something illegal. However, I don’t understand how the cause entitled “Black Lives Matter” could be about police brutality. I understand that some police are prejudice and that can lead to unjust killings. The thing is, these unjust killings aren’t even close to the number one problem plaguing black communities. Technically it’s heart disease, then cancer. Even assault (about 90% of which is black on black according to the FBI) makes the top ten list of killers of African Americans. And what about the things that ruin families and communities even if they don’t necessarily cause death, such as incarceration/recidivism rates, unemployment/underemployment and selling/using drugs. My question is, if BLM really wanted to help the black community why would they not attack these issues instead of the relatively small, but highly publicized, issue of racially fueled police brutality. My assumption is that the people involved in the BLM leadership are privileged, bored, and looking for fame. In my opinion, all the money that is going towards BLM could be going to actually saving lives and making the world a better place. Please, someone tell me why money is better spent on a problem that affects hundreds when the same money could be used much more efficiently to address a problem that affects hundreds of thousands?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


The Negro problem in America is not that they are unduly despised and shunned by non-Negroes and police.

They problem is that they get too worked up over one of their own bucks getting shot up for running from the police, especially after committing crimes.

If you can't do the time then don't do the crime.

If you do the crime and you run from the police then you will get shot at whether you are black, brown, tan, olive, red, or white.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Nov 9, 2017)

The negro problem in the US has been excerbated by the jooish problem


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 9, 2017)

Cossack1483 said:


> The negro problem in the US has been excerbated by the jooish problem



the problem of all of Europe and the US has been created by the filth of Cossack violence.    Drunken Cossacks on horseback
waving sabers


----------



## Cossack1483 (Nov 9, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> > The negro problem in the US has been excerbated by the jooish problem
> ...



Dispensing of jooish communism


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 9, 2017)

Cossack1483 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Cossack1483 said:
> ...



Cossack pigs were waving their sabers around LONG before  Karl Marx and Stalin were born


----------



## edge (Nov 9, 2017)

J.W.Hardin said:


> I want to start by saying I’m all for criminal justice reform (especially losing the incarceration rate in the US). I’m all for cops going to jail when they do something illegal. However, I don’t understand how the cause entitled “Black Lives Matter” could be about police brutality. I understand that some police are prejudice and that can lead to unjust killings. The thing is, these unjust killings aren’t even close to the number one problem plaguing black communities. Technically it’s heart disease, then cancer. Even assault (about 90% of which is black on black according to the FBI) makes the top ten list of killers of African Americans. And what about the things that ruin families and communities even if they don’t necessarily cause death, such as incarceration/recidivism rates, unemployment/underemployment and selling/using drugs. My question is, if BLM really wanted to help the black community why would they not attack these issues instead of the relatively small, but highly publicized, issue of racially fueled police brutality. My assumption is that the people involved in the BLM leadership are privileged, bored, and looking for fame. In my opinion, all the money that is going towards BLM could be going to actually saving lives and making the world a better place. Please, someone tell me why money is better spent on a problem that affects hundreds when the same money could be used much more efficiently to address a problem that affects hundreds of thousands?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



  As a reply to the statement the title of your thread made, there are those out there who say they do not.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2017)

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > J.W.Hardin said:
> ...


Youre projecting as usual. If we were both killed right now my carcass would be worth more than yours simply due to the melanin content you lack the ability to produce.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2017)

J.W.Hardin said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > J.W.Hardin said:
> ...


Here is another aspect that shows how off base you are. Its not confined to the murders police participate in. Its the knowledge most Black people have about the cops in general. Instead of planting trust the cops are usually planting evidence on some person of color. Whites seem to really have a hard time believing Billy Joe their neighbor and cop would do such a thing. Its a regular occurrence in the hood. I have witnessed it too many times to count..The cops also assist the big drug dealers for a cut. You snitch on a drug dealer and your family mysteriously gets their home shot up.  These are the realities we deal with. When I was kid I had two goals. Get to school without encountering a cop. The other was avoid the drug gang that operated in my neighborhood with the assistance of the cops.


----------



## Aries (Nov 9, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> J.W.Hardin said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


Thank you for the insight. I agree, even for people of color who don’t commit crimes many are afraid to interact with the police. My brother in law who’s Puerto Rican stops at yellow lights. I told him one day he was able to drive through yellow lights. He said no YOU are able to do that. I don’t give cops reason to stop me. 

Because time and time again minorities were killed with no reason. Unarmed, no crime. Having law abiding citizens afraid to interact with cops is BAD. No trust, no info, no witnesses.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 9, 2017)

To white ppl. Cops are the good guys, never forget, the time, a white guy that I knew, told me of a time when he was tryna break into his own car, n a police car pulled up n told him he's doing it wrong, n helped him break into his car (a car the cop had no idea was his)

I think we all know the cop would have reacted very diff, if that guy who was a stranger, was a blk male tryna break into a car


----------



## Aries (Nov 9, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> J.W.Hardin said:
> 
> 
> > I want to start by saying I’m all for criminal justice reform (especially losing the incarceration rate in the US). I’m all for cops going to jail when they do something illegal. However, I don’t understand how the cause entitled “Black Lives Matter” could be about police brutality. I understand that some police are prejudice and that can lead to unjust killings. The thing is, these unjust killings aren’t even close to the number one problem plaguing black communities. Technically it’s heart disease, then cancer. Even assault (about 90% of which is black on black according to the FBI) makes the top ten list of killers of African Americans. And what about the things that ruin families and communities even if they don’t necessarily cause death, such as incarceration/recidivism rates, unemployment/underemployment and selling/using drugs. My question is, if BLM really wanted to help the black community why would they not attack these issues instead of the relatively small, but highly publicized, issue of racially fueled police brutality. My assumption is that the people involved in the BLM leadership are privileged, bored, and looking for fame. In my opinion, all the money that is going towards BLM could be going to actually saving lives and making the world a better place. Please, someone tell me why money is better spent on a problem that affects hundreds when the same money could be used much more efficiently to address a problem that affects hundreds of thousands?
> ...


Not true. Many times in America the punishment doesn’t match the crime. White boy rapes girl and gets 3 months. Black boy steals a pack of gum and the next day his family is preparing his funeral. 

How is that right?


----------



## Aries (Nov 9, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> To white ppl. Cops are the good guys, never forget, the time, a white guy that I knew, told me of a time when he was tryna break into his car, n a police car pulled up n told him he's doing it wrong, n helped him break in the car.
> 
> I think we all know the cop would have reacted very diff, if that guy who was a stranger, was a blk male tryna break into a car


I recently watched a video that compared open carry by a white man and by a black man. The white man was approached by the cop who was asking him if his weapon was registered and why he had it on him today. 
As soon as a cop in the same area saw a black man carrying the same weapon in the same manner, they approached him with guns drawn throwing him on the ground. No convo needed. 

It is hard for white people to understand if they have never been exposed to it.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> To white ppl. Cops are the good guys, never forget, the time, a white guy that I knew, told me of a time when he was tryna break into his own car, n a police car pulled up n told him he's doing it wrong, n helped him break into his car (a car the cop had no idea was his)
> 
> I think we all know the cop would have reacted very diff, if that guy who was a stranger, was a blk male tryna break into a car


----------



## Aries (Nov 9, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > To white ppl. Cops are the good guys, never forget, the time, a white guy that I knew, told me of a time when he was tryna break into his own car, n a police car pulled up n told him he's doing it wrong, n helped him break into his car (a car the cop had no idea was his)
> ...


I also saw a video where two black men were driving in a clearly wealthy neighborhood. They were pulled over and asked what they were doing in the area (really?!) the driver told the officer he lived in the neighborhood. The officer didn’t believe him, he said follow me I’ll show you. Sure enough the black guy led the cop to this great mansion, unlocked the door, and invited him in and the cop looked like he saw a ghost and got out of there real fast!!!

Hahaha the look on his face was priceless
“You mean, not all black people are poor?”
“No, dickhead, not all black people are poor”


----------



## Gracie (Nov 9, 2017)

J.W.Hardin said:


> I want to start by saying I’m all for criminal justice reform (especially losing the incarceration rate in the US). I’m all for cops going to jail when they do something illegal. However, I don’t understand how the cause entitled “Black Lives Matter” could be about police brutality. I understand that some police are prejudice and that can lead to unjust killings. The thing is, these unjust killings aren’t even close to the number one problem plaguing black communities. Technically it’s heart disease, then cancer. Even assault (about 90% of which is black on black according to the FBI) makes the top ten list of killers of African Americans. And what about the things that ruin families and communities even if they don’t necessarily cause death, such as incarceration/recidivism rates, unemployment/underemployment and selling/using drugs. My question is, if BLM really wanted to help the black community why would they not attack these issues instead of the relatively small, but highly publicized, issue of racially fueled police brutality. My assumption is that the people involved in the BLM leadership are privileged, bored, and looking for fame. In my opinion, all the money that is going towards BLM could be going to actually saving lives and making the world a better place. Please, someone tell me why money is better spent on a problem that affects hundreds when the same money could be used much more efficiently to address a problem that affects hundreds of thousands?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


I'm tired of their bullshit. Stop the fucking whining and go do something with themselves instead of pulling a Hillary of it being everyone elses fault except their own.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 9, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > To white ppl. Cops are the good guys, never forget, the time, a white guy that I knew, told me of a time when he was tryna break into his own car, n a police car pulled up n told him he's doing it wrong, n helped him break into his car (a car the cop had no idea was his)
> ...


N that's white supremacy in nutshell. U can do whatever you want, if your white, n no one will say a word.

N sometimes that systems comes back n bites them on the ass, because white men c this, they see that ppl r not gonna do sh.i.t to them, so they go out n kill, like we saw in Texas and Vegas, they are not gonna get punished.


----------



## Aries (Nov 9, 2017)

Gracie said:


> J.W.Hardin said:
> 
> 
> > I want to start by saying I’m all for criminal justice reform (especially losing the incarceration rate in the US). I’m all for cops going to jail when they do something illegal. However, I don’t understand how the cause entitled “Black Lives Matter” could be about police brutality. I understand that some police are prejudice and that can lead to unjust killings. The thing is, these unjust killings aren’t even close to the number one problem plaguing black communities. Technically it’s heart disease, then cancer. Even assault (about 90% of which is black on black according to the FBI) makes the top ten list of killers of African Americans. And what about the things that ruin families and communities even if they don’t necessarily cause death, such as incarceration/recidivism rates, unemployment/underemployment and selling/using drugs. My question is, if BLM really wanted to help the black community why would they not attack these issues instead of the relatively small, but highly publicized, issue of racially fueled police brutality. My assumption is that the people involved in the BLM leadership are privileged, bored, and looking for fame. In my opinion, all the money that is going towards BLM could be going to actually saving lives and making the world a better place. Please, someone tell me why money is better spent on a problem that affects hundreds when the same money could be used much more efficiently to address a problem that affects hundreds of thousands?
> ...


You’re tired of their bullshit?

After 300 years of slavery. Decades of Jim Crow. Being killed and lynched for wanted to vote and wanting an education. YOU are sick of THEIR bullshit? Spare me, you sick fuck.


----------



## Aries (Nov 9, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


Absolutely. We have law abiding minorities afraid of police and white criminals who know their skin color or economic standing will bail them out. What a screwy country.


----------



## eflatminor (Nov 9, 2017)

I think the idea of looking to someone else to affirm your own life matters is both sad and pathetic.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 9, 2017)

Aries said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > J.W.Hardin said:
> ...


My family didn't own slaves. It was 300 years ago. Get the fuck over it already. You don't see me whining about my Irish ancestors being used and abused when they arrived on the boat and were treated like shit with NO IRISH signs everywhere, do ya?

Grow up, you lazy fuck.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 9, 2017)

Aries said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Then get the fuck out if you are so mistreated. nothing is stopping you. oh. wait. yer too fucking lazy to work to get passage to where your ancestors came from and want the handouts here. Nevermind.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 9, 2017)

That's why whites kill me when they say "I would not feel safe in a black area"

Nigga, ud b the safest person there.

Black ppl are well of the severe punishment that would come from harming a white person, in fact fk that.

let becky go to the hood, n even if she thinks she's being threatened, squad cars and choppers wood have the block on lock down in under ten mins.


----------



## Aries (Nov 9, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


I’m not treated all that bad, I’m white. I have a job. My family is from Ireland and Sicily. But I am from America.


----------



## Aries (Nov 9, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> That's why whites kill me when they say "I would not feel safe in a back area"
> 
> Nigga, ud b the safest person there.
> 
> ...


That’s a fact 
Hahahahahahah


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 9, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


there is no where to go. That's what white supremacy is. This what we have been telling u. So saying "go there" is like the warden of prison, saying to prisoner to move to another cell, if he does not like the sh.i.t, he's getting. The whole world is one big prison of white supremacy.

You took us over. Africa ? Please. The White suprmacist have that on lock.

The whole world is a total system of white supremacy and there is not one grain of sand, one blade of grass u can show me, which is not dominated by white supremacy.


----------



## Aries (Nov 9, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Neither did my family. OUR families came here freely. By choice. They could return whenever they wanted. That is far different than being someone’s property. 

“Get over it” what a cold cold bitch you are. How do people get over that? Slavery itself was quite some time ago. But just a few decades ago we were still dealing with it’s after effects. Unless you are 15 years old we have seen the repurcussions of slavery in our own life time. If you think race relations magically changed over night or that a country can erase its history you’re just as moronic as you are cruel.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 9, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


Try Haiti. Jamaica?
Get over yourselves. Its past history. Either get along, become someone by getting out of the ghetto mentality and blaming everyone else except your own people, or leave. Simple.


----------



## Aries (Nov 9, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Simple to a nitwit.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 9, 2017)

Aries said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


----------



## Gracie (Nov 9, 2017)

You have beaten this crap into the ground long enough. Everyone is tired of it. Try a new schpeel. Better yet...do something with yourselves and look to your own. Oh, and stop calling those that HAVE done something with themselves, Uncle Toms. It just shows your jealousies and ignorance.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 9, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> That's why whites kill me when they say "I would not feel safe in a back area"
> 
> Nigga, ud b the safest person there.
> 
> ...





Paul Essien said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


Africa is not controlled by whites anymore, hasn't been for awhile. You need to get updated, bro.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 9, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > That's why whites kill me when they say "I would not feel safe in a back area"
> ...


Africa is not controlled by whites ?

Ok. Can you explain what you mean.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2017)

eflatminor said:


> I think the idea of looking to someone else to affirm your own life matters is both sad and pathetic.


Whos looking for someone else to affirm their lives besides you?


----------



## Aries (Nov 9, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


You are the cry baby. All the things the African race has faced here and your delicate ears just can’t hear about it. That is privilege in a nutshell. Well put your big girl pants on and pick up a history book. Because this is America and our past ain’t pretty and our past isn’t all that OLD either.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 9, 2017)

Aries said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


Get. Over. It.


----------



## eflatminor (Nov 9, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > I think the idea of looking to someone else to affirm your own life matters is both sad and pathetic.
> ...



First, I've done no such thing.

Secondly, anyone demanding another affirm BLM, for example.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2017)

Gracie said:


> J.W.Hardin said:
> 
> 
> > I want to start by saying I’m all for criminal justice reform (especially losing the incarceration rate in the US). I’m all for cops going to jail when they do something illegal. However, I don’t understand how the cause entitled “Black Lives Matter” could be about police brutality. I understand that some police are prejudice and that can lead to unjust killings. The thing is, these unjust killings aren’t even close to the number one problem plaguing black communities. Technically it’s heart disease, then cancer. Even assault (about 90% of which is black on black according to the FBI) makes the top ten list of killers of African Americans. And what about the things that ruin families and communities even if they don’t necessarily cause death, such as incarceration/recidivism rates, unemployment/underemployment and selling/using drugs. My question is, if BLM really wanted to help the black community why would they not attack these issues instead of the relatively small, but highly publicized, issue of racially fueled police brutality. My assumption is that the people involved in the BLM leadership are privileged, bored, and looking for fame. In my opinion, all the money that is going towards BLM could be going to actually saving lives and making the world a better place. Please, someone tell me why money is better spent on a problem that affects hundreds when the same money could be used much more efficiently to address a problem that affects hundreds of thousands?
> ...


Its Black peoples fault cops are racist?  Why should they stop whining when Whites dont stop whining?


----------



## Aries (Nov 9, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I never went through it, therefore I can not “get over it.” It’s not something to “get over.”  It is our past. To be studied and learned from. You can’t learn from what you sweep under the rug, Gracie.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2017)

eflatminor said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...


What did you your second sentence mean? Did you make a typo or did you leave a word out?


----------



## eflatminor (Nov 9, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > J.W.Hardin said:
> ...



All cops are racist?  

Do you have proof of this that doesn't involve a logical fallacy or emotional argument?

My but you paint with a GIANT brush.


----------



## eflatminor (Nov 9, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No typo.  

Serious question:  Is English not your first language?


----------



## Gracie (Nov 9, 2017)

Even the black cops are racist?
I'm sure I know what your opinion is of Sheriff Clark. Personally, I think he is awesome. In fact, there are many black folks I think are awesome. It's the whiners I have a problem with.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2017)

eflatminor said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


If one cop is racist its a problem. Why does it have to be all of them for BLM to be right?

Yes. I have testimony from a former police chief and personal experience. I hope youre not asking me to prove it to you are you? If so your belief isnt required.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2017)

eflatminor said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...


No Ebonics is my first language. Why do you ask?


----------



## Gracie (Nov 9, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


And that can be said about blacks that are racist against whites...or even their own "uncle toms". That's a problem too, isn't it?
Now, I just handed that big brush back to you.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Nov 9, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


The Chinese took it over.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...


Blacks control zero systems. Wake me when Black cops are crawling all over your neighborhood looking for young white men to give a criminal record and separate from their families.


----------



## Aries (Nov 9, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Even the black cops are racist?
> I'm sure I know what your opinion is of Sheriff Clark. Personally, I think he is awesome. In fact, there are many black folks I think are awesome. It's the whiners I have a problem with.


Really?

What “black folk” do you find awesome? And why?
Just flash me a little humanity Gracie, just a quicky.


----------



## eflatminor (Nov 9, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Ah, well that's different.  When one states "caps are racist" he's implying 'all'.   

Of course, a racist cop is a problem, no doubt.  No place for it.  If you see it, I'll stand by you in protest.  

No, I'm not asking you to prove that there is a police officer out there that is a racist.  I'm sure there is.

Well that was fun...


----------



## eflatminor (Nov 9, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Sorry I can't help any reading comprehension issues.


----------



## Aries (Nov 9, 2017)

eflatminor said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



I didn’t really get it either 
“Secondly, anyone demanding another affirm BLM, for example.“
If all of the words are right, it is certainly punctuated wrong.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2017)

eflatminor said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...


I'm not implying anything. Youre just assuming without clarifying.

I have seen it too many times to count myself. I have people in my family that are cops and they say a good 80% of white cops are racist.  I had a friend that was a cop that actually quit due to the racist cops in his unit. I also live across the street from a sherriff that says the same thing. Whites such as yourself are typically clueless and have the nerve to get outraged when Blacks assume all cops are racist. There is a reason. Most cops I have met are racist, power hunger assholes.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 9, 2017)

Posts from somewhere else. I will not post the link because it is a competing site. Read what these folks are saying (black folks) or dismiss it. Whatever floats your boats:

_I too consider myself refined, intelligent, well-bred and well spoken. However, because of my upbringing, my form of communication may be misconstrued as being bourgeois, uppity, 'not black enough' or grandstanding._
_
I'm another Black person who is seen as *uppity* or whatever because I speak properly. It's me, and the only way I can say I've consciously tried to change the way I speak is by trying to avoid speaking with a Midwest(Minnesota!) accent - you know, chewy, like - "Ya, I'm frum Minnasoy-tah...."  And I've had white men (I've *mostly* dated white men exclusively)tell me they don't see me as Black, because I don't act or speak like a Black person. Whatever that means. Listen to Hip-Hip/Rap? Go to dance clubs every weekend? (I don't dance!)Still, I've had even more black men tell me this. Hm??? Well I am Black, and if the usual stereotypes don?t fit - *they* must not be accurate enough, not the other way around. Ghetto in not synonymous with Black, just as Trailer Park is not synonymous with White - as a racial definition. Same with gender- oh, I've had many discussions about what it is to be female. What I'm saying is that genitalia or skin pigmentation, hair texture, etc., does not determine personality or one?s essential nature. I think people simply need to change their racial/gender definitions and see them as the physical classifications that they are.

Hmm Had to think about this one and my response is ...what! 1st of all since when is acting Ghetto acting black? 2nd acting Ghetto when you are "with" a black man is acting ignorant and imature not black. What about the educated blacks who are sophisticated.How are they acting ?white? L 

I believe you are 100% correct. I am a sophisticated black man and I have always been accused of acting white. What is that all about?_

_your comment just blew my mind. my daughter is biracial and was raised by a wonderful Black Man. He taught her to use proper english. It not about trying to sound white, if you use proper english, but that you have been educated.

_
It goes on and on, but I think they made great pointers.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 9, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Separate them from their families? What era are you living in??? Don't do the crime if you can't do the time.


----------



## eflatminor (Nov 9, 2017)

Aries said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You'd have to read the question first:  "Whos looking for someone else to affirm their lives..."


----------



## Aries (Nov 9, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





Asclepias said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Don’t explain anything, these ding bats throw around stereotypes of your race all day long. Show them how it feels once in a while. They can’t say African Americans are lazy, whiny, criminals than get all offended for the police force when their racism is called out. F— that


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Posts from somewhere else. I will not post the link because it is a competing site. Read what these folks are saying (black folks) or dismiss it. Whatever floats your boats:
> 
> _I too consider myself refined, intelligent, well-bred and well spoken. However, because of my upbringing, my form of communication may be misconstrued as being bourgeois, uppity, 'not black enough' or grandstanding.
> 
> ...


Here is the problem with your quotes. If Black people think youre trying to sound white...then you are. I know lots of Blacks that speak correct english and no one thinks they are trying to act white so obviously its more than just using standard english. These people are probably uncle toms that have sold out in order to appease white people.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 9, 2017)

HIS race. So..you are not black but are fighting for them because they are still living the life they were taught that they can sit around and whine all day, make babies with multiple partners and then walk away, burn and loot their OWN neighborhoods. 
Alrighty then!


----------



## eflatminor (Nov 9, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Good lord man, be clear.  Are you saying it's bad when a cop is a racist or are you saying all cops are racists?  Spit it out!


----------



## Gracie (Nov 9, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Posts from somewhere else. I will not post the link because it is a competing site. Read what these folks are saying (black folks) or dismiss it. Whatever floats your boats:
> ...


And there it is. Uncle Toms because they speak correct english and pulled themselves out of the ghettos instead of feeling sorry for themselves. Yep. D'ere it is!


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Who said they did a crime?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


No uncle toms because they cater to whites.  Has nothing to do with speaking standard english. I speak both Ebonics and english. No one has ever said I am a uncle tom when I use standard english.


----------



## Aries (Nov 9, 2017)

eflatminor said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...


Okay I got it. Still strange wording. They are not seeking affirmation they are seeking agreement. Which white America can not yet give them.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2017)

eflatminor said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...


If you cant comprehend your native tongue blame yourself.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 9, 2017)

Morgan Freeman, Denzel Washington, Sheriff Clark, Danny Glover, Forest Whittaker, Ben Vereen....and countless others. All uncle toms, eh?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Morgan Freeman, Denzel Washington, Sheriff Clark, Danny Glover, Forest Whittaker, Ben Vereen....and countless others. All uncle toms, eh?


Only Clark is what I would consider a uncle tom. Mr Glover is a family friend.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 9, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


If you use standard english, have a job, a house not in the ghetto, drive a nice car, are raising your own children with the same woman...then yes...you are an uncle tom according to YOUR OWN standards. You are called an uncle tom by those who see you as removing yourself from the ghetto, misterman. Don't fool yourself you are NOT called that.


----------



## eflatminor (Nov 9, 2017)

Aries said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



Again, I find it wrongheaded to ask the question.  It's up to you, whatever the color of your skin, to make your own life matter.


----------



## Aries (Nov 9, 2017)

Gracie said:


> HIS race. So..you are not black but are fighting for them because they are still living the life they were taught that they can sit around and whine all day, make babies with multiple partners and then walk away, burn and loot their OWN neighborhoods.
> Alrighty then!


I have already told you my heritage. My upbringing, education, and my career have all given me deep insight into poverty, as well as American history/race relations. Which is why I can so easily identify your ignorance to the topic.


----------



## eflatminor (Nov 9, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Nice dodge.

Be clear and back it up or go home.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Who told you I thought using standard english, having a job, a house not in the ghetto, driving a nice car, raising your own children with the same women is being an uncle tom? Are you drunk or something Grace?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2017)

eflatminor said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...


You dodged first. Explain your post with the missing word or go home.


----------



## Aries (Nov 9, 2017)

eflatminor said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...


It’s not a question. It’s a statement. It’s the black community stating that black lives matter. Every one of their kids killed because of his/her race, matter. It is not a question, it is not seeking approval. It is a statement and if America had quickly come together in support of its black community and looked at the issue of police brutality and together attempted to find solutions, the movement/controversy wouldn’t be on going.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2017)

eflatminor said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...


Who asked you if Black Lives Matter? Like the typical clueless white person you mistake someone making a statement with asking for your validation.


----------



## Aries (Nov 9, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


You have comprehension issues to match your compassion issues Gracie. He said he knows black people who speak proper English and aren’t called uncle toms. It is more so when you sell out to appease whites that your an Uncle Tom.
So more like “omgggg I love this pumpkin spice latte and ugg boots and trump because he’ll make us great again”
That would be an Uncle Tom.


----------



## eflatminor (Nov 9, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Oh good lord.  Okay, I'll use simple words for you.

You asked the question:  "Whos looking for someone else to affirm their lives...?"

I'm suggesting it's anyone that looks to another person to tell them they matter.  This is something I've seen BLM folks do often and it is pathetic (bad).  It's up to you make your own life matter, no one else.  So when you ask another to agree with you that your life matters, it makes you look silly (also bad).

Better?

So about those racist cops...


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2017)

eflatminor said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...


When have you seen a Black person ask you if their life matters? Never mind. I already know youre going to lie and expect me to believe it.

Obviously all cops arent racist. I know some that arent.


----------



## Aries (Nov 9, 2017)

eflatminor said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...


I don’t understand where you’re getting this shit.. it has always been “black lives matter” it was never ever “black lives matter?”
Did you miss punctuation day in kindergarten or something???


----------



## eflatminor (Nov 9, 2017)

Aries said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



You'll have to show me proof of police brutality for which there is not currently a remedy.  

Are you claiming "institutional racism" here?


----------



## eflatminor (Nov 9, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



Some BLM guys.

My God you really are a blatant racist aren't you?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2017)

eflatminor said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...


Why does someone have to show you proof? No one is asking if you believe it. We are telling anyone that asks that yes it exists.


----------



## Aries (Nov 9, 2017)

eflatminor said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...


Absolutely. The justice system one of the greatest examples of institutional racism. They use, abuse, set up, take down minorities. Fill private prisons with black bodies for profit and then dump them back on the streets when they’re done with them.


----------



## eflatminor (Nov 9, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I know some librarians that aren't racist either.  Obviously all librarians aren't racists.

Well that was fun.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2017)

eflatminor said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...


Lets see some proof. I can tell you if there are some BLM guys asking you to affirm their lives matter then they are probably on the way to uncle tomdom.


----------



## eflatminor (Nov 9, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



And there you have it folks.

I say it's true so it must be true.  If you don't agree with me, you're an evil person.

Wow, just wow.

Yes deary, you have to show proof if you want to convince someone of your argument.


----------



## Aries (Nov 9, 2017)

eflatminor said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...


He’s not being racist he’s right. He caught your privilege slipping out. Quick tuck it away.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2017)

Aries said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


Dont forget the ramifications of having a prison record on your record in regard to economic opportunity.  Its what we call in the hood a rigup.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2017)

eflatminor said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...


Simple question for you. Are you a transexual?


----------



## Aries (Nov 9, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...


Not only economic opportunity but even being able to participate in politics/vote!!!!!!!


----------



## eflatminor (Nov 9, 2017)

Aries said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



Gonna need more than because you say so.

Any chance the minorities in the justice system have, you know, broken the law?

Just a thought.

Hey, if you want to talk about why we have so many laws that should not be, I'm with you!  But the fact a disproportionate number of minorities are imprisoned does not de facto mean the system is racist.  It could mean those minorities tend to break the law with greater frequency than other groups.  That is certainly a logical conclusion, but I'm open to evidence to the contrary.


----------



## eflatminor (Nov 9, 2017)

Aries said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That you could call me privileged without knowing anything about my background or personal situation is EXTREMELY telling.

Shame on you.


----------



## eflatminor (Nov 9, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Interesting you'd bring that up...

Anyway, still looking for that evidence, logic, reason...a modicum of proof to back your assertions.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 9, 2017)

Aries said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Why would that be considered an uncle tom? There are quite a few blacks in Santa Monica, LA, SF and all over california that like uggs. They keep yer feet warm! So...are uggs uncle toms and watermelon is considered racist now? What else will be dreamed up to continue the whine?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2017)

eflatminor said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...


Coulnt prove you werent a transsexual I guess?
Keep looking. Just like youre still looking for some Black guys to ask you if you think their lives matter.


----------



## eflatminor (Nov 9, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I have not time no insincere people.  Particularly when they're blatant racists.

Ignored.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Need I say anything else?


----------



## Aries (Nov 9, 2017)

eflatminor said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...


I think minorities are arrested and convicted at higher rates, not necessarily committing crimes at higher rates. I can not ignore that minority communities are stalked with police looking to pat their stats while only showing up in the suburbs when a black person is spotted. I can’t ignore the fact that the justice system frees the rich and throws away the poor. I can’t ignore that minorities are stopped and searched at much higher rates. I can’t ignore that minorities effected by poverty don’t have the same access to education/economic opportunities as their white counterparts. In my eyes poverty is a top contributor to crime, and unfortunately in America poverty effects minorities at a higher rate.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2017)

eflatminor said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...


Nice dodge. It will be alright.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2017)

Aries said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


I might add though that poverty in of itself is not the issue. Its the oppressive weight of racism that makes people give up hope and either lay down or turn to a life of crime. White people do plenty of crime but they dont have that sense of hopelessness due to racism hanging over them


----------



## Aries (Nov 9, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


You can stereotype them and they can’t stereotype you? Well that’s no fun Gracie!!!


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 9, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



You shouldn't reward bad behavior by making excuses for it. There are too many success stories to listen to this crap anymore.


----------



## eflatminor (Nov 9, 2017)

Aries said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



Sorry, but your committing the logical fallacy of anecdote.  What you "can't ignore" is a personal experience.  I don't discount your experience as it affects you, but that's not proof of your assertion that the entire institution is flawed.  Your experience cannot encompass the entirety of that institution.  Ergo, you must provide real evidence, statistics, studies, even logic would help your case.  

For example, Black men represent about 6-7% of the population but commit nearly half of the murders.  Is this due to a flawed judicial system or could it be a cultural issue?  Reasonable question, no?


----------



## Aries (Nov 9, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...





Asclepias said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...


Certainly. Well it’s the systemic racism keeping minorities in the cycle of poverty. 
How the jail system helps is by locking up as many colored men as possible. The man will lock up as many as he can squeeze in a jail and say “why do black Women raise kids alone” or that black men abandon their families. Mean while, he’s in jail and his wife/girlfriend is struggling to pay the bills and get the kids taken care of. She struggles to advance because her partner is gone.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2017)

Lastamender said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


Another white guy that thinks someone is asking for his opinion or solutions.


----------



## Aries (Nov 9, 2017)

Lastamender said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


“Too many success stories” you are admitting the advancement of a minority is a success story because of the oppression they face along the way.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2017)

Aries said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Obviously he thinks racism is no longer an issue because some people like myself refused to give up the fight against racism.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 9, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


How does the "White suprmacist" have "on lock" African countries that are governed and populated by blacks?


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 9, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


What difference would someones color make if it was a good decision, racist?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2017)

Lastamender said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Who told you it was a good decision or opinion?


----------



## Aries (Nov 9, 2017)

eflatminor said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...


Yes I have a lot of experience with poverty and the justice system. My family is filled with lawyers, prosecutors, judges, a deptuy attorney general, and a few cops. They will tell you that the justice system is flawed. They will tell you it greatly disadvantages empoverished citizens that can’t “buy their way” out of crime. 
Look at stats from stop and frisk. Minorities were stopped at higher rates but were caught with contraband at similar rates. Taking into consideration population percentages, that points to the fact that whites were just as likely to have drugs or weapons on them. But blacks be stopped more often are obviously caught more often, no?


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 9, 2017)

Aries said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Not at all. I am saying that education and hard work can do it for anyone. You are giving into a narrative that this is somehow your fault.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 9, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



If I tell you the color of that person will it matter?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2017)

Lastamender said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


There are plenty of Black people doing jail time right now that got educations and worked hard. They just happened to encounter a racist cop that ruined their lives.


----------



## Aries (Nov 9, 2017)

Lastamender said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


So you think every kid in America has access to the same education? 
If you had to guess who gets the short end of that stick is it the rich kids or the poor kids?


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 9, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



I have told you before this country has equal laws. I don't see a fight, I just hear losers.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 9, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


Name some.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2017)

Lastamender said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Yes it would matter. If they are white the odds are their opinion or decision is based on woeful lack of knowledge regarding the situation. How would you for example be able to give my younger self advice on becoming the success I am now based on where I came from?


----------



## Aries (Nov 9, 2017)

Having equal laws and applying laws equally, are two different things.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2017)

Lastamender said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


You wont know them and I am sure they wouldnt want me to put their names on the forum.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 9, 2017)

Aries said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


They have access to the same drive. Motivation comes from within, where we are all the same color.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 9, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Yet, you complain that whites don't listen to you. Why should they when they are continually met with derision?

I see no need to continue arguing this because of exactly that. Therefore..y'all carry on. Just don't be surprised when you are met with more walls and refusals to be sympathetic to your "cause". Its old and worn out now and most are fucking tired of it. Including me.

Meh.

/thread


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 9, 2017)

Aries said:


> Having equal laws and applying laws equally, are two different things.


Is that why things like "hands up" are made up?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Nov 9, 2017)

J.W.Hardin said:


> I want to start by saying I’m all for criminal justice reform (especially losing the incarceration rate in the US). I’m all for cops going to jail when they do something illegal. However, I don’t understand how the cause entitled “Black Lives Matter” could be about police brutality. I understand that some police are prejudice and that can lead to unjust killings. The thing is, these unjust killings aren’t even close to the number one problem plaguing black communities. Technically it’s heart disease, then cancer. Even assault (about 90% of which is black on black according to the FBI) makes the top ten list of killers of African Americans. And what about the things that ruin families and communities even if they don’t necessarily cause death, such as incarceration/recidivism rates, unemployment/underemployment and selling/using drugs. My question is, if BLM really wanted to help the black community why would they not attack these issues instead of the relatively small, but highly publicized, issue of racially fueled police brutality. My assumption is that the people involved in the BLM leadership are privileged, bored, and looking for fame. In my opinion, all the money that is going towards BLM could be going to actually saving lives and making the world a better place. Please, someone tell me why money is better spent on a problem that affects hundreds when the same money could be used much more efficiently to address a problem that affects hundreds of thousands?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


blm was never about black lives.

it's just a reaction to the media and the dnc blathering on about fake things to create violence and unease.

the dnc will of course, have the answer.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 9, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I see someone in prison has told you not to use their name. The way you talk he should want it shouted from the rooftops.


----------



## Aries (Nov 9, 2017)

Lastamender said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Drive doesn’t give you shit now a days. You have to have a good education to get good employment opportunities. Education is sky rocketing and out of reach for too many Americans. Meaning, one must be born wealthy and sustain it, to be rich. The middle class has been shrinking for decades and it’s not the billionaires they’re joining it’s the working poor.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


I've never complained about white people listening to me. I dont really care if they are listening or not.  I've never asked a white person to be sympathetic to my cause. I am usually surprised if one is so why would ask one?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2017)

Lastamender said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


They didnt tell me anything. Its just code. You dont use peoples name online. Never know who is watching.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 9, 2017)

Aries said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



Sorry, I did not know I was dealing with another victim.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2017)

Lastamender said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


You need a lot of motivation to succeed in this racist society. This is why I teach/taught my children the things that are necessary to succeed and do the same for the ones I have mentored..


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 9, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Are codes racist? Of course they are, pardon me.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 9, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


Your children actually know you?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2017)

Lastamender said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Your starting to wander over into silliness. Must be the lack of something to say but the need to be relevant.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2017)

Lastamender said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Of course they do. Blacks dads are the best dads. I'm not white and emotionally distant like you are.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 9, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Listen to you. Whites are all in your little box. You have it bad. I have not run into many as racist as you. Congrats.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2017)

Lastamender said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


I dont keep whites in a box. I have it great. I'm Black. I have beautiful Black children. My wife is a Black queen. You couldnt get it any better than what I have.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 9, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Listen to you. Whites are all in your little box. You have it bad. I have not run into many as racist as you. Congrats.


Asclepias said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


And still you are here whining and are the most racist person on this message board.


----------



## IDS 159 (Nov 9, 2017)

Did you know that statistical races were constructed by the government?


----------



## Mudda (Nov 10, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


See? You need to find bogus reasons to feel good about your blackness.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 10, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> How does the "White suprmacist" have "on lock" African countries that are governed and populated by blacks?


Because we live in a world of white supremacy.


----------



## Mudda (Nov 10, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > How does the "White suprmacist" have "on lock" African countries that are governed and populated by blacks?
> ...


African nations can't get their shit together because they aren't capable of setting up a civilized country. Scapegoating whites won't get it done.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 10, 2017)

Mudda said:


> African nations can't get their shit together because they aren't capable of setting up a civilized country. Scapegoating whites won't get it done.


OK. So what do you do with a race of people who are totally inferior ?


----------



## Mudda (Nov 10, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > African nations can't get their shit together because they aren't capable of setting up a civilized country. Scapegoating whites won't get it done.
> ...


Try to help them as much as possible, probably through better education.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 10, 2017)

Mudda said:


> Try to help them as much as possible, probably through better education.


Really ? But what's the point of education if  they aren't capable of setting up a civilized country ?

And by the Africa is a continent with over 40 countries

And where is the finance for this going to come from ?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 10, 2017)

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


Wake me when the price of melanin drops below the price of gold.  Also ask yourself why whites are so desperately attempting to manufacture melanin.

River Road Research Awarded A Patent For Melanin Production

*"A pigment ubiquitous in nature, melanin is extremely difficult to isolate and refine in large quantities.  It has long been known to possess physical and electrical properties but few commercial applications have been developed due to the historically high cost.  Produced with conventional technology, melanin is often priced at $350 per gram. "*


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 10, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > African nations can't get their shit together because they aren't capable of setting up a civilized country. Scapegoating whites won't get it done.
> ...


That's the real problem. The real global white supremacy: whites are on this planet and they are superior. That's pretty much the only "white supremacy" that affects blacks in black countries.

As for what to do with them, put them back on their island (Africa) and cut off all support. Their numbers will fall back down to those they can manage themselves by hunting and foraging. No point in pretending they're no different from whites and trying to get them to live in a modern society.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 10, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


They issued a patent and you equate that to desperation?

As for why whites might want it, from your article: _The most tantalizing applications currently in development are organic battery technologies_. I still don't see the desperation. Whites are using lead acid batteries because of cost effectiveness. It's not even the longest lasting battery type. Better ones have been designed decades ago, but abandoned due to mass manufacturing costs.

As for why melanin may be priced at $350 a gram? Scarcity. They must have limited amounts of it (probably because they never bothered to make too much of it given its limited use to the general public) and want to restrict its use for things like research. The vast majority of people don't give a shit about isolated melanin since they don't have any technology that can utilize it.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 10, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...




No I equate the desperation to all the medical studies they have done on Blacks and the fact that there is s melanin conference every year.  What is it they have found that has them so desperate to manufacture melanin that its worth more than the price of gold?  If its just about batteries why is the cost of zinc and manganese so low?

Maybe this is why?

Melanin: the organizing molecule.  - PubMed - NCBI

*"The hypothesis is advanced that (neuro)melanin (in conjunction with other pigment molecules such as the isopentenoids) functions as the major organizational molecule in living systems. Melanin is depicted as an organizational "trigger" capable of using established properties such as photon-(electron)-phonon conversions, free radical-redox mechanisms, ion exchange mechanisms, and semiconductive switching capabilities to direct energy to strategic molecular systems and sensitive hierarchies of protein enzyme cascades. Melanin is held capable of regulating a wide range of molecular interactions and metabolic processes primarily through its effective control of diverse covalent modifications. To support the hypothesis, established and proposed properties of melanin are reviewed (including the possibility that (neuro)melanin is capable of self-synthesis). Two "melanocentric systems"--key molecular systems in which melanin plays a central if not controlling role--are examined: 1) the melanin-purine-pteridine (covalent modification) system and 2) the APUD (or diffuse neuroendocrine) system. Melanin's role in embryological organization and tissue repair/regeneration via sustained or direct current is considered in addition to its possible control of the major homeostatic regulatory systems--autonomic, neuroendocrine, and immunological."*


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 10, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



*STUDIES*:
They do studies on blacks most likely to figure out why negroes are such STD factories.
Tuskegee syphilis experiment - Wikipedia

Negroes are also otherwise useless, making them perfect for human experimentation. So there's your answer for that.

*CONFERENCE*:
Who knows why they have a "melanin conference" every year. I've never heard of a "melanin conference" outside of this forum and the most I found about it using a quick google search is a question on quora and a post in google groups. We have *biweekly *meetings where I work where they don't discuss anything of importance so I fail to see how an *annual* meeting suggests any kind of desperation, especially when most people have never heard about it.

*PRICE*:
I already told you why melanin is priced the way it is: scarcity, probably because they haven't bothered to isolate much given the lack of buyers. I've never heard of anyone in my entire life interested in buying melanin. I personally wouldn't know what to do with it except sell it. Decorative diamonds are priced far higher than melanin:

How Much Does a 1 Carat Diamond Cost? | Ritani

_The short answer: A 1.00 carat diamond can range in price from about $1,000 to over $12,000.
_
Even using the smallest estimate ($1,000 per carat), that's still $1,000 per 0.2 grams, or $5,000 per gram, or about 14 times more expensive than melanin. The uses for decorative diamonds? Decorations. They're worthless trinkets that make women crazy because of a few De Beers commercials.

Zinc and other commonly used materials are priced lower because they are isolated in sufficient quantities given that there are actual uses and buyers (in quantity) for the material, unlike melanin.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 10, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I still see no practical use for it presently. Just a hypothesis and possibilities. I'm more interested in the batteries to be honest.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 10, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


We know they do studies because whites find our bodies amazing.

Here are white people trying to figure out how to become Black.

European Society for Pigment Cell Research (ESPCR)

Price....

That didnt make any sense. Demand drives the price. Economics 101.  If there were no buyers it would cost very little. There must be a huge demand for it if it cost over $400 a gram.  However, like I said, my dead Black carcass is worth more than your dead white carcass.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 10, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


You are no one and you appear to be way below average in intelligence. 

Here is an application right here.

Melanin a ‘Bio-Friendly’ Semiconductor


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 10, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Where does it say they're trying to become black?





> Price....
> 
> That didnt make any sense. Demand drives the price. Economics 101.  If there were no buyers it would cost very little.


I can shit out a turd and put it on ebay for $500 / gram. Doesn't mean there are going to be buyers lining up to get it.





> There must be a huge demand for it if it cost over $400 a gram.


Gee, I wonder why I never heard of anyone interested in buying it...ever. Nor can I think of any practical uses for it.





> However, like I said, my dead Black carcass is worth more than your dead white carcass.


Only a totally worthless negro would be proud of his value as a dead piece of meat. Whites value living whites, who build great modern societies with their intellects. But I guess since you're a negro with none of that intellectual ability, you have to resort to valuing yourself by weight. Not to mention your obsession with trying prove your supposed value to whitey! Bwahahahaha!


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 10, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


Where it says pigment cell research.

Businesses that over price their merchandise go out of business.  Obviously there is a demand if the price keeps going up. It was $300 when I started watching it. Now its over $400. Please explain to me why a business would mark up an item that much if there was no demand?  Like I said you appear to lack intellect.

Melanin M0418



 

Youre just mad that at my worst my body is worth more than yours simply because I am Black.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 10, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


The only demand appears to be for research from a few scientific groups. I still can't find any practical uses for it the isolated chemical.





> Melanin M0418
> 
> View attachment 159705
> 
> Youre just mad that at my worst my body is worth more than yours simply because I am Black.



About as mad as I am that there are cows that would fetch more at the meat section of the supermarket.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 10, 2017)

The OP doesn't take into account that 86 percent of white assaults will be white on white. He latches on he the same of dumb racist opposition to BLM based upon bullshit. His argument has no legitimacy and if anyone wants to look only at black on black crime claiming this is a factual depiction that is worth discussing you are full of crap. Hence this is nothing more than a racist troll thread.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 10, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


You cant find any practical uses because you lack the intellect to do so.
Youre very angry I am worth more than you simply because I am Black.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 10, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


If negroes were worth anything, white countries would allow unlimited immigration from black/brown countries. As it stands your body is likely worth less than pork: they'll have to pay to dump it.


----------



## Mudda (Nov 10, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Try to help them as much as possible, probably through better education.
> ...


The cash for this could come from all the foreign aid that the Mugabes... put in their pockets.

It's probably a long shot to think that black African countries can get their shit together, but I'd still keep trying, since abandoning them didn't get the job done.


----------



## Mudda (Nov 10, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


So what? You actually think that white people all want to be black?


----------



## Mudda (Nov 10, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Since when do black people sell their dead bodies for the melanin? Never?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 10, 2017)

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...



Why else do white women try to have babies with Black men?
See I told you I was more valuable than you simply by being Black.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 10, 2017)

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


Who said Black people sell their bodies for melanin? I just said my body is worth more than yours because you lack melanin and the ability to produce it.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 10, 2017)

how much is a freckle worth?        If I stay out in the sun-----
my skin makes an ENDLESS supply of freckles----little tiny ones
on my arms.---------and,  alas----no longer on my face----but MAYBE I CAN RESTIMULATE MY FRECKLE PROUCTION----if someone can make it MARKETABLE


----------



## Mudda (Nov 10, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Just one question: what color is the sky in your world?


----------



## Mudda (Nov 10, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


From your quote "I've never heard of anyone in my entire life interested in buying melanin. I personally wouldn't know what to do with it except sell it." And when was the last time a black person sold some of their melanin? Never? Oh, ok. 

Btw, white people can produce melanin, look it up, you'll learn something.


----------



## sakinago (Nov 10, 2017)

ClosedCaption said:


> J.W.Hardin said:
> 
> 
> > My assumption is that the people involved in the BLM leadership are privileged, bored, and looking for fame.
> ...



I don’t think they’re saying it’s fake, but that it’s a false perception problem, with efforts aimed in the wrong direction with what priorities should be. There was only ever one case of someone’s Halloween candy being tainted, and it wasn’t  by a stranger to harm random kids, it was done by a dad doing it to his son for insurance money. That didn’t come out until after that dad pushed the story that some neighbor poisoned his kid, and that story was all over the news, and to this day we still think that strangers are tainting candy for Halloween, even though it’s not the case. That’s a perception problem. Like the micheal brown case that set this off. The hands up don’t shoot never happened. Never. Yet that’s the narrative. 

Now I’m not saying police aren’t responsible for wrongful deaths, I don’t think it’s at all a systemic racist problem within the police force offing black folk when they get a chance(sure there are racist cops).


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 10, 2017)

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


That wasnt my quote moron. Reading is fundamental.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 10, 2017)

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


Depends on the time of day. What does that have to do with me having way more melanin than you do?


----------



## Mudda (Nov 10, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I'm glad that I don't have as much melanin as you do, and you wish you had less also, that much is fucking obvious.


----------



## sakinago (Nov 10, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> J.W.Hardin said:
> 
> 
> > I want to start by saying I’m all for criminal justice reform (especially losing the incarceration rate in the US). I’m all for cops going to jail when they do something illegal. However, I don’t understand how the cause entitled “Black Lives Matter” could be about police brutality. I understand that some police are prejudice and that can lead to unjust killings. The thing is, these unjust killings aren’t even close to the number one problem plaguing black communities. Technically it’s heart disease, then cancer. Even assault (about 90% of which is black on black according to the FBI) makes the top ten list of killers of African Americans. And what about the things that ruin families and communities even if they don’t necessarily cause death, such as incarceration/recidivism rates, unemployment/underemployment and selling/using drugs. My question is, if BLM really wanted to help the black community why would they not attack these issues instead of the relatively small, but highly publicized, issue of racially fueled police brutality. My assumption is that the people involved in the BLM leadership are privileged, bored, and looking for fame. In my opinion, all the money that is going towards BLM could be going to actually saving lives and making the world a better place. Please, someone tell me why money is better spent on a problem that affects hundreds when the same money could be used much more efficiently to address a problem that affects hundreds of thousands?
> ...



I 100% agree that at the very least police should be held to the same, if not higher standard of self protection or protection of others that we as non LE citizens are. I don’t think they are. I don’t think it’s a race problem, I’m sure it probably feels that way when 30% or so of black males wind up felons (that also doesn’t have anything to do with skin color), but that’s where the police training is the rubber meeting the citizens being the road. I think there’s probably a whole shit ton of white or other color people getting hastily killed by police, but police are “justified” in those killings with their lower threashold for self defense than say you or me getting attacked or possibly threatened by someone. Take for instance the philando Castile case, the cop was technically in the right, as a ccw holder, when in a police stop you are supposed to announce that (like he did), and then keep your hands on the wheel until told to do otherwise. I don’t think the cop wanted to kill phil, or thought “eh what the hell,” I think he was truly worried for his life...but I still don’t agree with his actions to shoot, and assume it could be a gun even though the law is on his side. I have a problem with that law, reaching alone is not enough for you or I to take action to defend ourselves, maybe to draw a weapon, but not to shoot, not until we actually see a gun/other threat to life.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 10, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Actually, it's isolated melanin that you're looking at, not the melanin in your negro body.

River Road Research Awarded A Patent For Melanin Production

_A pigment *ubiquitous in nature*, melanin is extremely *difficult to isolate* and refine in large quantities.
*Produced with conventional technology*, melanin is often priced at $350 per gram. 
_
So your corpse is likely worth less than that of a pig of equal weight.
Alive, I suspect you're worth even less.


----------



## sakinago (Nov 10, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


According to your standard of worth, he’d still be worth more than you with less melanin, retard.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 10, 2017)

sakinago said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


It's his standard of worth, dumbass. He's the one who brought up melanin, not me. If you have a problem with him measuring his worth by the gram, talk to him about it.

Are you a negro?


----------



## sakinago (Nov 10, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


Nope that was your standard, I read both posts, and your estimated worth would probably be something close to a leghorn chick. Like 3-4 bucks or so.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 10, 2017)

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...



I am a melanin producing white person-----my dermatologist
told me that when my skin is INJURED---either by sun or trauma my MELANOCYTES are stimulated.  For the record---
everyone has MELANOCYTES in their skin---derived from the 
NEURALCREST of the original neural tube of the embryo.    Persons white like me tend to have MORE melanocytes than do black persons like butterfly


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 10, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Your dermatologist must have been drunk.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 10, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...



how many melanocytes have you examined by microscopy.?
Ever seen an actual embryonic NEURAL crest in cross section?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 10, 2017)

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


We both wish we had more. You just have substantially less than I do. Man its great being a Black man!


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 10, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


*"Persons white like me tend to have MORE melanocytes than do black persons"
*
Obviously your dermatologist was either drunk or you were drunk and he was pulling your leg. Do you know what melanocytes are?  They are what produce the melanin in your skin. So basically youre claiming that your freckles (which are spotty) are more abundant than someone that has them concentrated all over their body.  Thats like saying an umbrella with billions of 1 inch holes poked in keeps out more rain than a perfectly functioning umbrella.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 10, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



sorry to bust your bubble.     Of course I know what a melanocyte is----I  A'ced  Histology and Embyology.   
ALL HUMANS have melanocytes-------the darker skins
of  "humans"  like you is not based on more melanocytes---
it is based on greater production of Melanin per capita melanocyte.  ---------it is a little factoid that you NEED NOT 
KNOW--------a very little factoid


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 10, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


So youre claiming you have more melanocytes but they dont work all that well?


----------



## J.W.Hardin (Nov 10, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Disclaimer: I don’t agree with any racist post on this thread. I’m just here to tell milkweed Tod he’s wrong.

Wrong again, Tod. Melanocytes are actually more abundant in people with white skin. The difference is the power they have to produce Melanin. The biology of it all is very interesting.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 10, 2017)

J.W.Hardin said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


So what you are claiming is that whites have lots of faulty melanocytes but more of them than Black people?  Does anyone have a link supporting this theory? I would be interested in seeing it. Never heard of it myself. However, that doesnt change my point about the amount of melanin my skin holds as opposed to the two degenerates I was originally speaking with.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 10, 2017)

J.W.Hardin said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Looks like you are wrong until you can provide a competing theory.

Understanding Genetics

"Melanocytes are usually spread pretty evenly in the skin. So when freckles form, some spots of the skin have lots of melanocytes (freckles) and other spots have few or none. *Where there are no melanocytes, the skin is very fair.*"


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 10, 2017)

sakinago said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > sakinago said:
> ...


I don't value myself by weight like that negro does.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 10, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> J.W.Hardin said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Who has more melanin? Asclepias or the average fat negress sow?

Do negroes become more valuable the fatter they get?


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 10, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



right----lazy melanocytes


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 10, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> J.W.Hardin said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




more than "very fair"    that's more like vitiligo


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 10, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > J.W.Hardin said:
> ...



yes


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 10, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Isn't it funny how in a thread about "black *lives *do matter" he posts about what he would be worth as a dead piece of meat? I'd be offended if someone offered to buy my car for its scrap metal value, but he's serious!


----------



## J.W.Hardin (Nov 10, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



He’s not serious. He’s not even black. He’s a he’s a middle aged white troll named Tod. I figured that out in a different thread. I’m still not sure if he hates black people or if he just wants to be a black person. Either way he doesn’t know much about black people or dermatology. Apparently has no idea that black people can have freckles and birth marks too. 

Tod if you’re reading this, this paper should tell you all you need to know about melanocytes:

Quantitative and Qualitative Data on the Pigment Cells of Adult Human Epidermis - ScienceDirect

The thing is he doesn’t care about the facts anyway. Just wants to pick fights on the internet probably because he doesn’t get out much. Or maybe when he does he’s a little guy and is too intimidated by other people to pick real fights.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 10, 2017)

J.W.Hardin said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Where is the part that says white people have more melanocytes than Black people?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 10, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


So do you have a link that proves you have more melanocytes but they just happen to be lazy?


----------



## J.W.Hardin (Nov 10, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> J.W.Hardin said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



Come on man do I have to do everything for you? Do your own damn reading, I read it already (it’s in the numbers and at the bottom).


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 10, 2017)

J.W.Hardin said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > J.W.Hardin said:
> ...


All you have to do is quote it. I didnt see anything.


----------



## J.W.Hardin (Nov 10, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> J.W.Hardin said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



It’s a pdf Ahk.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 10, 2017)

J.W.Hardin said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > J.W.Hardin said:
> ...



Thats great. However I asked you to quote your claim. I didnt ask for the file extension.


----------



## J.W.Hardin (Nov 10, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> J.W.Hardin said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Think about how that could be a reason that I can’t quote it. Then go and read it for yourself.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 10, 2017)

J.W.Hardin said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > J.W.Hardin said:
> ...


There is no reason you cant quote it. It being a pdf has nothing to do with you quoting it.  Lets pretend I have a pdf and it says "all dogs are Black". See how easy that was?

So I just copied this from your pdf and quoted it to give you an example.

*"QUANTITATIVE AND QUALITATIVE DATA ON THE PIGMENT CELLS OF ADULT HUMAN EPIDERMIS*"*


----------



## J.W.Hardin (Nov 10, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> J.W.Hardin said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Well the difference is yours is an imaginary paper and mine is a complicated scientific journal article that has a lot of information that shouldn’t be left out. Just read it man you have time, all you do is troll USMB all day. What’s a little learning going to hurt?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 10, 2017)

J.W.Hardin said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > J.W.Hardin said:
> ...


I think I see the reason for your reluctance now. This is a Jim Crow era document with zero credibility.

"Volume 28, Issue 1, January 1957, Pages 33-45"


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 10, 2017)

J.W.Hardin said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > J.W.Hardin said:
> ...


I dont want a lot of information. I just want you to post the relevant part that says whites have more melanocytes than Blacks.  Just give me the key words. I can search on it in the PDF.


----------



## J.W.Hardin (Nov 10, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> J.W.Hardin said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Read page 37 “results” paragraph 2. Do you need anything else? Can I grab you a snack while I’m at it? Help you with you science project? 

Also the lead author of this paper is from Detroit not the Deep South. I realize there was (and surprise, there still is) racism but all they did was count melanocytes. Also there were plenty of black doctors in the 50’s and I have no idea the race of these doctors that did the study. The paper could not be used to prove one race superior than another and therefor it’s highly unlikely that they smudged the numbers because they didn’t like black people. 

Also I would like to say for the record that reading is good for you. I think you could really benefit from trying to do some on your own next time.


----------



## J.W.Hardin (Nov 10, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> J.W.Hardin said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You’re about as lazy as my melanocytes lol.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 10, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


Now that is the kinda of talk I like.

OK. U have manned up and said white people are superior.

I give you respect. Because that is the kind of talk I like.

Now let's get into it.

Put them all back into Africa ?

So what ur saying is that to ship or fly all the people who r black to Africa ? All those in the USA ? Brazil ? Columbia n the rest of Americas. And all the black people in Europe ?

So that is ova a billion black people and your saying to send them to Africa ?

Which country ? How ? N where is the finance going to come from ? N how is this going to be achieved without violence ? And where is the cut off point ? Biracial so on the boat ?

Come on. We r getting close now to settling this race problem once n for all


----------



## Mudda (Nov 10, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


Have other blacks round them up and stick them on a boat. You know, the same way their ancestors got out of Africa.


----------



## J.W.Hardin (Nov 10, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



Do we have to go back to our organically countries too? I’ve been to Ireland, hated it. 

Kenya cool if you go back far enough I’m from there too so can I go there? I love zebras. 

Also does South Africa get to go back to being all black? That could probably solve a lot of problems.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 10, 2017)

Mudda said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


ok. So how do u plan on getting a billion black people back to Africa or how do u plan on getting other blk ppl to do ur bidding ?


----------



## Mudda (Nov 10, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


First of all, we only need to get the blacks out of th US, the rest of the world doesn't matter to us. And to get them to Africa, we tell them that their welfare checks can only be cashed in Freetown. Any well educated, productive and peaceful blacks can stay. No problem. They just can't move into my neighbourhood. Ok?


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 10, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


The government can pay for it. It will be a bargain after a few years of not having to pay for incarcerating them.or paying them welfare. Blacks and half blacks can go. Other mixes can stay as long as they don't whine about being oppressed minorities. If they do, they can go, too. Drop them off in Liberia. I'm only talking about the USA. Other negro-loving whites can keep their negroes if they want. It can be done by force.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 10, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


On a ship, at gunpoint.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 11, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> The government can pay for it. It will be a bargain after a few years of not having to pay for incarcerating them.or paying them welfare. Blacks and half blacks can go. Other mixes can stay as long as they don't whine about being oppressed minorities. If they do, they can go, too. Drop them off in Liberia. I'm only talking about the USA. Other negro-loving whites can keep their negroes if they want. It can be done by force.


And this is done by gun point ? If you say it's done by force. So what about the many black people in the USA military ?

And what r u doing to bring about the removal of 30 or so million black people in the USA ?


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 11, 2017)

Mudda said:


> First of all, we only need to get the blacks out of th US, the rest of the world doesn't matter to us. And to get them to Africa, we tell them that their welfare checks can only be cashed in Freetown. Any well educated, productive and peaceful blacks can stay. No problem. They just can't move into my neighbourhood. Ok?


 And how could such a thing be accomplished without mass violence against black people ?

It’s a question I’ve been posing to guys like you for long time

And in every case, they simply dodge it. 

Because u know that even if u can convince large numbers of whites to agree with some of their basic arguments about so-called reverse discrimination, immigration, or the problems of “political correctness,” if ur talking about genocidal movements would immediately sink them. 

There is nothing preventing white people from fleeing integrated areas and moving to suburbs.

So again the question: how do white nationalists propose to bring such a thing about without violence?

And what are you doing to bring this about ?


----------



## Mudda (Nov 11, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > First of all, we only need to get the blacks out of th US, the rest of the world doesn't matter to us. And to get them to Africa, we tell them that their welfare checks can only be cashed in Freetown. Any well educated, productive and peaceful blacks can stay. No problem. They just can't move into my neighbourhood. Ok?
> ...


I'm not a white national, I said "Any well educated, productive and peaceful blacks can stay. No problem."

As for getting them there, incentives are the way to go, as in, there's only handouts in Africa from now on, because staying in the US, you'll get $0. But I agree, getting a bunch of unruly, uneducated and uncivilized people to do anything is difficult. The biggest hurdle for sure, why, being black, you have the answer?


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 11, 2017)

Mudda said:


> I'm not a white national, I said "Any well educated, productive and peaceful blacks can stay. No problem."
> 
> As for getting them there, incentives are the way to go, as in, there's only handouts in Africa from now on, because staying in the US, you'll get $0. But I agree, getting a bunch of unruly, uneducated and uncivilized people to do anything is difficult. The biggest hurdle for sure, why, being black, you have the answer?


What you asking me for ? You're the white man with the higher IQ. Right ? You're the white people always talking how smart you are. Right ?

So I take from your responses that you don't really have the answers as to how you intend on moving 30 or so million black people out of the USA.


----------



## Mudda (Nov 11, 2017)

If Black Lives Matter, then why don't they get their shit together?


----------



## Mudda (Nov 11, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a white national, I said "Any well educated, productive and peaceful blacks can stay. No problem."
> ...


I was just giving you a shot at it. Trying to show you that we can treat you as an equal if you're up to the task. I guess not. What a shock! 

As for solutions, $$$ usually does it. We'll give them each $1 million African dollars, a new currency we'll set up over there.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 11, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


We got guns too. When you want to test out your theory?


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 11, 2017)

Mudda said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


So ur going to 30 million black ppl one mill each ?

And we're is the finance for that going from?

So what are you doing to make this happen ?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 11, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


Hell no! 

That would be too much like reparations.  He is no one so dont hold your breath.


----------



## Mudda (Nov 11, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


See? You bought it. I said $1 million AFRICAN dollars. My plan works.


----------



## Mudda (Nov 11, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


Here's another black guy who bought my plan, I'm 2for2!


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 11, 2017)

Mudda said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


Are you stupid ?

There is no such thing as an African dollar.

What is an African dollar ?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 11, 2017)

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


You dont have a plan. Look at you trying to cover up for your illiteracy.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 11, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


I bet he thinks Africa is a country.


----------



## Mudda (Nov 11, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


Doesn't matter, you already boarded the plane and are half way to Africa thinking that you'll be a millionaire.


----------



## Mudda (Nov 11, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Too bad that you're now stuck in Africa. You bought my plan, that's what counts.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 11, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > The government can pay for it. It will be a bargain after a few years of not having to pay for incarcerating them.or paying them welfare. Blacks and half blacks can go. Other mixes can stay as long as they don't whine about being oppressed minorities. If they do, they can go, too. Drop them off in Liberia. I'm only talking about the USA. Other negro-loving whites can keep their negroes if they want. It can be done by force.
> ...


Obviously.





> If you say it's done by force. So what about the many black people in the USA military ?
> 
> And what r u doing to bring about the removal of 30 or so million black people in the USA ?



The black people in the military can help do it. Then get on the last boat.





Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


The government can do it now for all I care.

Why would you need guns? You should be happy that your self-proclaimed superior selves are given a paid trip away from the racist white people that supposedly abuse you.


----------



## LOIE (Nov 11, 2017)

eflatminor said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...


And it could mean that some communities are more heavily policed than others. Police COULD go looking for illegal drugs on white college campuses or rich white neighborhoods, but they know they will have to deal with the rich, powerful parents and attorneys who will possibly reach out to their friend, the mayor, and get their kid off with a simple warning. 

The efforts COULD be spent to find and take down the rich folks who actually bring the drugs into the country instead of the dealer on the street or the black kid simply buying a joint.

And it could be that an inner city black kid is picked up by a cop for possession, (which he might have planted on him,) and because he could not afford to pay the cash bail, he ends up in jail until trial - which could be months or years, after which time he may even be found innocent in court. The wealthier guys who get picked up just pay the cash bail and don't have to wait it out in prison.

And it could be that the DA's and  judges are feeding the for-profit prisons and are payed to do so.  Very often DA's get to decide what cases to make and very often deals are made and trials are not even held. A kid can be scared into making a deal for a certain amount of prison time and never even get a fair trial where he might have had a chance.

A black author told people something like this  Remember, you can do all the same things that the white man does, but you will not be treated like the white man.


----------



## LOIE (Nov 11, 2017)

eflatminor said:


> For example, Black men represent about 6-7% of the population but commit nearly half of the murders. Is this due to a flawed judicial system or could it be a cultural issue? Reasonable question, no?


Could it have anything to do with segregation, lack of quality education, lack of  job opportunities, and the desperation caused by these things?


----------



## LOIE (Nov 11, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...





Asclepias said:


> No I equate the desperation to all the medical studies they have done on Blacks


We all need to know too that modern medicine would not be what it is today had it not been for the dissecting and studying of black slaves bodies. The book "The Price For Their Pound of Flesh," was a real eye opener for me. Not only was the black body used for forced labor while living, but it was also sold and used in medical schools to study the human anatomy.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 11, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


It shouldn't be a problem for Asclepias. He's always going on and on about materials that are in negro bodies and how they could be used by whites.


----------



## eflatminor (Nov 13, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



Lots of 'could be', little evidence.  I cannot therefore default to some evil intent that exists in the either.  You can either prove your assumption or not.  So far, not.  I'm trying to prove nothing other than to say no one has made a logical, evidence-based case for institutional racism.


----------



## eflatminor (Nov 13, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > For example, Black men represent about 6-7% of the population but commit nearly half of the murders. Is this due to a flawed judicial system or could it be a cultural issue? Reasonable question, no?
> ...



No.  

Let's set aside that we spend more money per student on education that just about any other country.  Let's also set aside the fact we have people willing to break into this country illegally for labor jobs our citizens just can't muster.  And given that the poorest Americans are comparatively rich when measured against world wide poverty, the idea of true desperation is laughable.

But let's set all that aside and make the giant assumption you're right.

The answer is still no.  There are other groups with actual poor educational opportunities and no jobs and they don't go around killing each other anywhere near the levels we see in a handful of zip codes in this country.  

It's cultural.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 13, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> Racism has little to do with liking black people. Racism is a system of domination. Where you control peoples opportunities.




Ah -- just like affirmative action that places roadblocks to success for Asians in disproportionate fashion in order to create privilege for black people.

I get your point.


----------



## Aries (Nov 13, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Racism has little to do with liking black people. Racism is a system of domination. Where you control peoples opportunities.
> ...


No, you don’t. Lol


----------



## IM2 (Nov 14, 2017)

*For example, Black men represent about 6-7% of the population but commit nearly half of the murders. Is this due to a flawed judicial system or could it be a cultural issue? Reasonable question, no?*

This is a stupid question. Because what we see here is the selective picking of one crime to make an argument about an entire culture. What's even worse is that 6.9 percent of this 7 percent are not committing murder. So then one must ask a white person thinking like this, why is it that you feel you must pick out one crime when whites lead in most every other category of crime, then exaggerate about what another race des while ignoring the wrongs of your own which are more? Is that due to a flawed judicial system or could it be a cultural issue. Or maybe both?


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> *For example, Black men represent about 6-7% of the population but commit nearly half of the murders. Is this due to a flawed judicial system or could it be a cultural issue? Reasonable question, no?*
> 
> This is a stupid question. Because what we see here is the selective picking of one crime to make an argument about an entire culture. What's even worse is that 6.9 percent of this 7 percent are not committing murder. So then one must ask a white person thinking like this, why is it that you feel you must pick out one crime when whites lead in most every other category of crime, then exaggerate about what another race des while ignoring the wrongs of your own which are more? Is that due to a flawed judicial system or could it be a cultural issue. Or maybe both?


Out of the violent crimes, which ones are led by whites? Or are you referring to nonviolent crimes like speeding and underage drinking when you say "other category of crime?"


----------



## eflatminor (Nov 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> *For example, Black men represent about 6-7% of the population but commit nearly half of the murders. Is this due to a flawed judicial system or could it be a cultural issue? Reasonable question, no?*
> 
> This is a stupid question. Because what we see here is the selective picking of one crime to make an argument about an entire culture. What's even worse is that 6.9 percent of this 7 percent are not committing murder. So then one must ask a white person thinking like this, why is it that you feel you must pick out one crime when whites lead in most every other category of crime, then exaggerate about what another race des while ignoring the wrongs of your own which are more? Is that due to a flawed judicial system or could it be a cultural issue. Or maybe both?



You're second sentence is a lie.  The fact Blacks commit a disproportionate number of murders is a fact that I stated.  I did not "make an argument about an entire culture".  You did.  I simply pointed to evidence against the notion of institutional racism, which nobody claiming it can seem to point to with specificity.    

Secondly, my argument is not limited to crime.  High school graduation rates, out of wedlock marriage, these are THE key drivers of poverty according to the Hoover institute.  If a culture values education less than others with skyrocketing births outside of a two-parent family, they are going to be poor.  Who exactly is telling you not to finish high school?  Who's making you breed irresponsibly?

Lastly, murder isn't the only stat.  The Black arrest rate for robbery is 8.55 times higher than whites.  Again, if this is due to institutional racism, please name the institution and explain it with specificity.  

Otherwise, it's culture.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 14, 2017)

eflatminor said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *For example, Black men represent about 6-7% of the population but commit nearly half of the murders. Is this due to a flawed judicial system or could it be a cultural issue? Reasonable question, no?*
> ...


Nixon. At least that's what they said in the other thread.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 15, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Nixon. At least that's what they said in the other thread.


This guy Kevin Janson (White guy) kills and shoots up five ppl in a school Cali yesterday.







He looks like Mel Gibson on crack but a shooting of only five isn’t even a blip on the radar anymore.

But the 5th mass shooting by a white male in the past 3 weeks? And you talk about violent black men ?

You got some nerve, boy.

On CNN that a Florida school was selling bulletproof partitions for kids to keep in their backpacks.

I’m calling for a complete and total shut down of all white men from entering the USA until they figure out what the hell is going on.

#stopwhiteonwhitecrime


----------



## eflatminor (Nov 15, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Nixon. At least that's what they said in the other thread.
> ...



You know why this guy shot those people?

Institutional racism.  

True story.


----------



## eflatminor (Nov 15, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> But the 5th mass shooting by a white male in the past 3 weeks? And you talk about violent black men ?
> 
> You got some nerve, boy.



Oh, and then there's this:  In 2016, there were about 400 people killed in mass shootings.  A lot, no doubt.

In 2016, there were a total 17,250 murders in the USA, about half of which were committed by Black men.

Nerve?  No.  Math?  Yes.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 15, 2017)

eflatminor said:


> Oh, and then there's this:  In 2016, there were about 400 people killed in mass shootings.  A lot, no doubt.
> 
> In 2016, there were a total 17,250 murders in the USA, about half of which were committed by Black men.
> 
> Nerve?  No.  Math?  Yes.


Have you got a link for that ?

So your claiming that white men are less violent than black men throughout history ?


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 15, 2017)

eflatminor said:


> You know why this guy shot those people?
> 
> Institutional racism.
> 
> True story.


It's that white people are the most violent ppl on the earth


----------



## eflatminor (Nov 15, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and then there's this:  In 2016, there were about 400 people killed in mass shootings.  A lot, no doubt.
> ...



Government stats.  Look it up yourself.

I'm claiming you're being ridiculous by comparing 400 murders with nearly 8000.

The culture of mass shooters is messed up, no doubt.  Daily murders that far surpasses anything mass shooters can muster by a factor of 20 is evidence of a truly sick culture, not institutional racism.

If you want your people to do better, stop blaming non-existent boogie men and go to school, get married before you breed, get a job, and stop killing one another.  Problem solved.


----------



## eflatminor (Nov 15, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > You know why this guy shot those people?
> ...



I see math is not your thing.  Look up the numbers and have someone explain it to you.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 15, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > You know why this guy shot those people?
> ...



The "Dark" color here  on this map represents West Asian DNA which obviously peaks in the Levant,  Anatolia, and the Caucasus (West Asia)

Interesting that darker areas of Europe, more West Asian DNA are more likely to be violent.

Even notice that England is darker than Ireland, or Scotland, or that Germany is darker than Poland.

The biggest tyranny was from Persian Muslims killing 100's of millions in India.

Persian countries are very dark here.

As is Stalin's Homeland  of Georgia which is super dark here.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 15, 2017)

eflatminor said:


> Government stats.  Look it up yourself.


OK. Show me your evidence. That black men commit half of all murders in the USA


eflatminor said:


> I'm claiming you're being ridiculous by comparing 400 murders with nearly 8000.


OK. Show me your evidence. That black men commit half of all murders in the USA


eflatminor said:


> The culture of mass shooters is messed up, no doubt.  Daily murders that far surpasses anything mass shooters can muster by a factor of 20 is evidence of a truly sick culture, not institutional racism.


What kind of stupid point is this ?

That's like saying "We should not worry about breast cancer. Because Lung cancer is the top cancer killer"


eflatminor said:


> If you want your people to do better, stop blaming non-existent boogie men and go to school, get married before you breed, get a job, and stop killing one another.  Problem solved.


I'm saying that white people (Your people) have been the most violent people that have ever lived

Now do you want to challenge me on this ?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 15, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and then there's this:  In 2016, there were about 400 people killed in mass shootings.  A lot, no doubt.
> ...




Well, it's a little harder for people who had no guns, nor wheels, nor Horses to kill millions of people.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 15, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Government stats.  Look it up yourself.
> ...



Hitler had E1b1b haplogroup, Napoleon had E1b1b haplogroup, Stalin had G haplogroup.

All of these genetic markers are exotic for Europe.

E1b1b of course peaks in Ethiopia.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 15, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Well, it's a little harder for people who had no guns, nor wheels, nor Horses to kill millions of people.


Genocide does not require a technological edge over one’s neighbours: In Rwanda it was carried out with machetes.

There is no technological determinism to genocide. Because it is not based on that – it is based on dehumanizing others. Further, genocide is rare, especially on a continental scale.

So while blacks might have wiped out the natives of North America it is unlikely. Because black people are generally are peaceful. History shows that

When Columbus arrived in the Caribbean the people there already knew about blacks: they had traded with them. Africa is much closer to the Americas than Europe. And, armed with iron weapons, blacks could have made short work of the people there if they wanted to.

White ppl are at an extreme end of human history. Defeating your enemy and maybe taking over their country is common. Wiping them out wholesale and taking their land is not. For Whites that does not come from their guns and their bombs but from how they think.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 15, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it's a little harder for people who had no guns, nor wheels, nor Horses to kill millions of people.
> ...



Genocide is propelled significantly if one has a technological, and strategical advantage.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 15, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *For example, Black men represent about 6-7% of the population but commit nearly half of the murders. Is this due to a flawed judicial system or could it be a cultural issue? Reasonable question, no?*
> ...



All but three categories of crime are led by whites. Again, we will not be nitpicking crime because your white ass wants to deny that whites commit the most crimes. All crimes are violent. But  before you start the usual whitebread bullshit,. whites lead in every "violent" crime but murder, and even that is close.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 15, 2017)

eflatminor said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *For example, Black men represent about 6-7% of the population but commit nearly half of the murders. Is this due to a flawed judicial system or could it be a cultural issue? Reasonable question, no?*
> ...



All of what you say is false. And arrest rates do not take into account the racial bias that has been proven to exist in law enforcement. I don't need to explain this to your pun ass with any specificity when your ass  knows its the case because you support the fucking racism. Now shut up amateur. What is out of wedlock marriage? If you are married you can't be out of wedlock. You're a dumb ass. Our culture does not devalue education. That's why when blacks were denied entry into white colleges blacks built our own. And white racial discrimination was ended by a supreme court decision regarding education. You're an idiot. After you read this, shut up about unwed births and blacks.

*Black Dads Are Doing Best of All*

One of the most persistent statistical bludgeons of people who want to blame black people for any injustice or inequity they encounter is this: According to data from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (C.D.C.), in 2013 in nearly 72 percent of births to non-Hispanic black women, the mothers were unmarried.

It has always seemed to me that embedded in the “If only black men would marry the women they have babies with…” rhetoric was a more insidious suggestion: that there is something fundamental, and intrinsic about black men that is flawed, that black fathers are pathologically prone to desertion of their offspring and therefore largely responsible for black community “dysfunction.”

There is an astounding amount of mythology loaded into this stereotype, one that echoes a history of efforts to rob black masculinity of honor and fidelity.

Josh Levs points this out in his new book, “All In,” in a chapter titled “How Black Dads Are Doing Best of All (But There’s Still a Crisis).” One fact that Levs quickly establishes is that most black fathers in America live with their children: “There are about 2.5 million black fathers living with their children and about 1.7 million living apart from them.”

link

*Understanding Out-of-Wedlock Births in Black America*

I'm still making my way through some of the latest reconsiderations of the Moynihan Report. While doing that I've been thinking a lot about a number you see invoked whenever discussing the state of the black family--70 percent of all births among African-Americans happen out of wedlock. You often see this number invoked to show the moral or cultural decline in the black family: 

I think its very important to get past the jeremiads and understand why the numbers look the way they do. And given that this is an old beef of mine, I figured I'd go through the numbers again, fool around with some spreadsheets and try to get in touch with my inner Derek Thompson.

One obvious reason that you have a higher percentage of children born out of wedlock in the black community is that the number of unmarried women (mothers or not) has grown a lot, while number of married women has grown only a little. You can see that in the chart above, which I culled from these census numbers. The numbers are by the thousand. 







*But while the number of unmarried black women has substantially grown, the actual birthrate (measured by births per 1000) for black women is it the lowest point that its ever documented.**









Sometimes whites like you need to be taught stern lessons, so this one continues on.

*So while a larger number of black women are choosing not to marry, many of those women are also choosing not to bring kids into the world. But there is something else.*






*As you can see the drop in the birthrate for unmarried black women is mirrored by an even steeper drop among married black women. Indeed, whereas at one point married black women were having more kids than married white women, they are now having less.*

I point this out to show that the idea that the idea that, somehow, the black community has fallen into a morass of cultural pathology is convenient nostalgia. There is nothing "immoral" or "pathological" about deciding not to marry. In the glorious black past, women who made that decision were more--not less--likely to become mothers. People who are truly concerned about the percentage of out of wedlock births would do well to hector married black women for moral duty to churn out babies in the manner of their glorious foremothers. But no one would do that. Because it would be absurd.

link

Now you take your white ass and go tell all those black married women who don't want kids that they must have kids and see what you get.

Thus endeth the lesson.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 15, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Racism has little to do with liking black people. Racism is a system of domination. Where you control peoples opportunities.
> ...



Doesn't happen. Asians are included in Affirmative action. In fact Asians are overrepresented relative to their population in most universities. You whites have used Asians as a wedge so much it's pathetic.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 15, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Nixon. At least that's what they said in the other thread.
> ...


Says your stupid negro ass. Searching for "news" on google results in this being the fifth item.





> But the 5th mass shooting by a white male in the past 3 weeks? And you talk about violent black men ?
> 
> You got some nerve, boy.


Of course. Everybody who isn't a dumb negro or liberal negro enabler knows that most killings are 1-2 victim homicides, not mass shootings. The mass shootings by whites make the news because they are so rare. Meanwhile, the weekly/daily negrohood shootings don't even make the papers anymore. On the contrary, it would be newsworthy if the worthless degenerate negroes put down their guns/knives for a week or two and worked for a change.





> On CNN that a Florida school was selling bulletproof partitions for kids to keep in their backpacks.
> 
> I’m calling for a complete and total shut down of all white men from entering the USA until they figure out what the hell is going on.
> 
> #stopwhiteonwhitecrime



What's happening is a dumb apefreakoon (you) thinks front page mass shootings are statistically relevant.




IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Where did I say that you dumb shitskin? I said *per capita statistics* matter. If your degenerate apefreakoon brain thought that was the same as denying white crime, then you're a moron.





> All crimes are violent.


So speeding 1 mile over the limit is "violent?" You're a fucking idiot!





> But  before you start the usual whitebread bullshit,. whites lead in every "violent" crime but murder, and even that is close.



By "lead" do you mean per capita or in total?


----------



## OldLady (Nov 15, 2017)

J.W.Hardin said:


> I want to start by saying I’m all for criminal justice reform (especially losing the incarceration rate in the US). I’m all for cops going to jail when they do something illegal. However, I don’t understand how the cause entitled “Black Lives Matter” could be about police brutality. I understand that some police are prejudice and that can lead to unjust killings. The thing is, these unjust killings aren’t even close to the number one problem plaguing black communities. Technically it’s heart disease, then cancer. Even assault (about 90% of which is black on black according to the FBI) makes the top ten list of killers of African Americans. And what about the things that ruin families and communities even if they don’t necessarily cause death, such as incarceration/recidivism rates, unemployment/underemployment and selling/using drugs. My question is, if BLM really wanted to help the black community why would they not attack these issues instead of the relatively small, but highly publicized, issue of racially fueled police brutality. My assumption is that the people involved in the BLM leadership are privileged, bored, and looking for fame. In my opinion, all the money that is going towards BLM could be going to actually saving lives and making the world a better place. Please, someone tell me why money is better spent on a problem that affects hundreds when the same money could be used much more efficiently to address a problem that affects hundreds of thousands?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


There is money being spent on these problems.  BLM is focusing on another problem.
Do you question why there are people looking into educational reform when we have a mass murder problem in this country?  Should a community only solve one problem at a time?


----------



## IM2 (Nov 15, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



There only one measurement. Total crimes.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 15, 2017)

OldLady said:


> J.W.Hardin said:
> 
> 
> > I want to start by saying I’m all for criminal justice reform (especially losing the incarceration rate in the US). I’m all for cops going to jail when they do something illegal. However, I don’t understand how the cause entitled “Black Lives Matter” could be about police brutality. I understand that some police are prejudice and that can lead to unjust killings. The thing is, these unjust killings aren’t even close to the number one problem plaguing black communities. Technically it’s heart disease, then cancer. Even assault (about 90% of which is black on black according to the FBI) makes the top ten list of killers of African Americans. And what about the things that ruin families and communities even if they don’t necessarily cause death, such as incarceration/recidivism rates, unemployment/underemployment and selling/using drugs. My question is, if BLM really wanted to help the black community why would they not attack these issues instead of the relatively small, but highly publicized, issue of racially fueled police brutality. My assumption is that the people involved in the BLM leadership are privileged, bored, and looking for fame. In my opinion, all the money that is going towards BLM could be going to actually saving lives and making the world a better place. Please, someone tell me why money is better spent on a problem that affects hundreds when the same money could be used much more efficiently to address a problem that affects hundreds of thousands?
> ...


There is no mass murder problem. The front page is a poor indicator of the statistical relevance of an issue.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 15, 2017)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


If you reject per capita statistics, why did you use them in your post?



> *But while the number of unmarried black women has substantially grown, the actual birthrate (measured by births per 1000)*


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 15, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Of course it does. And that is what white people have going for them.

White people love to kill.

I can remember as a kid, my father used to take me to a farm, n I used to watch the way you white people would go CRAZY when you shot and killed a rabbit or something and then after the kill, the white kids fathers would smear blood on his young sons face.

This is the difference. A white man will study a rock at the bottom of the ocean and put that rock under a microscope n just sit there and look at it, and look at it, trying to figure out if he can use that rock to kill or dominate people.

Gunpowder change the game. China created it n they only used for peaceful purposes, but when Marco Polo brought it back to Europe, whites used to kill.

That's the White mentality


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 15, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


White people do things very efficiently. Sometimes, it includes killing. Negroes would kill more people, but they're too dumb to organize themselves to do it efficiently, so they're mostly restricted to weekend negrohood shootings and machete rampages.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 15, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



So let me make you understand why your use pf per capita is bullshit. The rate of murder for blacks is 14 per 100,000.  For whites it is 2 per 100,000. Neither number is high enough to spark the clamor you racists do on this matter. The claim of blacks committing 7 times the murders of whites becomes a fucking joke when you look at how low both numbers are per capita. Whites are in no serious danger of being killed by blacks. These numbers do not show any significant difference in violent tendencies from blacks nor do they establish a credible argument as to black culture and violence. This is why I say that your per capita argument  is a load of racist crap.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 15, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Yeah like that black man who just shot up those people in Cali. OOPS he was white. Or like that black ma who shot up those people in that Texas church. OOPS he was white too.  Yeah I forgot that unorganized black guy who shot up those people in Vegas. OOPS he was white too. And of course there are no daily killings by whites anywhere in America just done randomly. The most post here the more I am believing that most white people are just stone cold loons.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 15, 2017)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


That's just the murder rate. Murder is relatively rare compared to other violent crimes (though this doesn't mean its per capita rate is irrelevant), which are the real threat. That, combined with low negro IQs, negro failure in the USA and abroad (even in negro-run countries) brings up a more important question: which race is dragging the rest of the world population down? It's the negro.



> Yeah like that black man who just shot up those people in Cali. OOPS he was white. Or like that black ma who shot up those people in that Texas church. OOPS he was white too.  Yeah I forgot that unorganized black guy who shot up those people in Vegas. OOPS he was white too. And of course there are no daily killings by whites anywhere in America just done randomly. The most post here the more I am believing that most white people are just stone cold loons.



That's because you're a stupid, worthless shitskin who thinks front page news is indicative of the real threat that statistics expose. It's not. America has over 15,000 murders/intentional homicides (definition may vary) per year. Even if your whitey killed 5 people each _day_ with no weekends, holidays, vacation days, or sick days off, that would still be less than 2,000 murders per year. Front page mass murder is a tiny fraction of the problem not even worth discussing, but here you are wailing about it right after shitting all over my post for arguing over supposedly insignificant totals.

USA does have a pretty high murder rate compared to other countries, but we all know where the problem lies: negroes. Compared to many European countries, the USA has lots of shitskins. They're the ones dragging down the country. Just look at shitskin-run "nations."

If we were all white, we'd be about as safe as an all-white European country.


----------



## Paul Essien (Nov 15, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


That's very true when it comes to killing, murder, then yeah you are correct white ppl are very efficient.

No question about that. White people are the most murderous ppl on the planet.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 15, 2017)

Mediterranean's brought mass-murder to Europe.

Name a single genocide in Europe, before the Talheim Death pit, when the Mediterranean LBK new arrivals from the Near-East?

Even we can't find any genocides of the "Aryan" invasion, either.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 15, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


They're efficient in industrial matters, including murder. They are, however, less violent in general. That is, they have fewer violent tendencies, but when on some occasions those tendencies are brought into effect, the violent activities are efficient.

Negroes have small intellects and are much more violent. They're not as efficient at it, however, due to said small intellects. They tend to use machetes. Some negroes have moved to white countries and are smart enough to use white-made tools.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 16, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...




I'm pretty much an expert in my field. You are just another dunce cap racist talking stupid.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 16, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



Yeah that's why we had  2 world was because of your white asses.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Negroes could never manage a world war. They're too stupid. Sure they can use a machete or a rock, but that's about it. Of course, they'd probably have to import the machete.

Anyway, the world wars are long gone. Negro countries still suck. Negroes are still drowning to get to a white country.

Is your negro ass still in a white country? If you think white people suck so much, why don't you move to Liberia?


----------



## IM2 (Nov 16, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



This is not a white country. So if you don't like me being here talking about whites why don't you move your white ass to Finland?


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


It is a white country. Whites are the brains behind the operation. If it were a black country, it would be a shithole just like your average Apefreakan nation. Even the cities here turn to shitholes as soon as negroes move in in sufficient numbers. Just look at Detoilette and Chicongo.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 16, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



This is not and never has been a white country.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 16, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Mediterranean's brought mass-murder to Europe.
> 
> Name a single genocide in Europe, before the Talheim Death pit, when the Mediterranean LBK new arrivals from the Near-East?
> 
> Even we can't find any genocides of the "Aryan" invasion, either.


Whites in europe frequently ate each other.


"From creating candles made of human fat in the 1880s, to drinking blood at the scaffold, or making remedies out of crushed skull powder, many Europeans had no moral or ethical concerns about eating, drinking or otherwise using the bodies of dead people.

Read more: Tough news to swallow: Europeans saw nothing wrong with cannibalism until the 1900s, two new books claim | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook"


----------



## LOIE (Nov 16, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> It is a white country. Whites are the brains behind the operation.


Perhaps it is mostly white people in positions of power and wealth, which they have often hurt others to obtain. Perhaps they have brains, but the poverty and economic inequality in this country, you claim they built and run, shows me that they do not have heart, compassion or understanding. Only selfishness and greed, caring not at all about the plight of those less fortunate than they are.  Of this, I would not be proud.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Whites make the important decisions in this country. Sometimes they'll give a token shitskin a chance to run things. Then this happens:

But we know negroes don't run the whole country. If they did, this would be a shithole like Apefreaka.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 16, 2017)

It's been a few days since I visited this thread. Plenty of time to re evaluate my stance. 

Um. Nope. Not one change at all.


----------



## eflatminor (Nov 16, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Government stats.  Look it up yourself.
> ...



Don't give a shit about our twisted view of history.  I'm part Jewish, so I really don't give a shit about your feelings regarding repression, persecution or slavery.  The idea that Africa is some bastion of peace and civility if laughable.  I've been there, I've seen it first hand.

TODAY, right now in the USA, Blacks committed 52.5% of all homicides 1980 to 2008,  The offending rate for African Americans was almost 8 times higher than whites, and the victim rate 6 times higher.  It ain't black women doing all that killing and since Blacks comprise 13% of the population, it's the men driving the murder rate, about 6.5% of the overall population.  

This according to the according to the US Department of Justice:  Bureau of Justice Statistics (BJS) - Race/ethnicity

The discussion at hand was institutional racism in America.  I say the shit you're bitching about is culture.  If you disagree, please point to the institution responsible for this murder rate.


----------



## eflatminor (Nov 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Of course I acknowledge than any man of any background can be a good father, a mensch, as my grandmother would say.  None of which proves so called "institutional racism" is responsible for the disparity  of outcome, statistically speaking.

Don't blame me for the findings of the Brookings Instituted regarding causes of poverty.  

Again, until proven otherwise, it mush be cultural.    

Oh, and the logical fallacies, particularly the ad hominem attacks, really don't help your case.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 16, 2017)

eflatminor said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...


He's the same worthless negro who posted this:



IM2 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Then he posts this:



> But while the number of unmarried black women has substantially grown, the actual birthrate (measured by *births per 1000*) for black women is it the lowest point that its ever documented.



He has gems like that (shitting on per capita stats) everywhere. Just search "capita" in posts written by him. I guess those stats only count when they benefit his position.


----------



## eflatminor (Nov 16, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Well, the concept of per capita does rely on a basic understanding of, you know, math.  Perhaps that is beyond his reach.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 17, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Mediterranean's brought mass-murder to Europe.
> ...



That's still going on in Africa. LOL


----------



## Cossack1483 (Nov 17, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




Black lives do matter.  These folks can inihilate a neighborhood quicker than an atom bomb


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 17, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


That's the present. The personal responsibility-avoiding negro will have no discussion of that.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 17, 2017)

eflatminor said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



Yep its all about math. And that math shows that per capita blacks commit 14 murders per 100,000 people and whites 2.  Per Capita math shows that both numbers are so low that it does not justify the idiotic racist  bullshit you pussies post. .


----------



## IM2 (Nov 17, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The personal responsibility avoiding white will have no discussion of colonialism and how that created the problems in Africa today. You know, the resent.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 17, 2017)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Colonialism is long gone. Typical negro...


----------



## IM2 (Nov 17, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



Typical dumb no responsibility taking white.  The last nation that ended colonization only ended it 27 years ago. Most colonization ended less than 50 years ago. The manner that the colonizers kept the Africans divided is the leading causes for the constant fighting going on thee now.  But ignorant whites such as you just do not have the intelligence to understand this.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 17, 2017)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


So the negroes are murdering each other because colonization ended? So are they upset whitey left? Can you explain more specifically how it is that the end of colonization decades ago is causing negro countries today to be shitholes?


----------



## IM2 (Nov 17, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



Maybe you go study that and learn for yourself. Maybe you go study how whites kept people divided by providing preferences to certain tribes that would help them suppress others, then when whitey left civil wars broke out because of the anger that created. But how could I expect a dumb ass like you to understand that when you can't understand how your ass has benefitted from racist policy in the country you live in.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 17, 2017)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Whitey's Europe has numerous ethnicities/groups of people living in the same countries. Funny how they can get along and negroes can't.

But I see what you're saying: whitey was initially there to control the negro animals, but once he left, the violent, degenerate animals started to tear each other apart like rabid dogs. So...you want whitey to come back to play zookeeper?

Also, what racist policies? Whites run the country. The negro apes are the ones collecting benefits at disproportionate rates and living off of whitey. Without whitey, they'd turn the country into an apefreaka shithole.

Tell me, what tribal differences are making negroes lead the per capita crime stats in the USA?


----------



## IM2 (Nov 17, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



Whiteys Europe produced 2 word wars.

You are a real dumbo white boy. Jethro did you really graduate from the 6th grade?


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 17, 2017)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You should learn about tense, you dumb ape.

_Whitey's Europe *has *numerous ethnicities/groups of people living in the same countries. Funny how they *can *get along and negroes can't._

That's in the present (WWII is in the past). But thanks for bringing up the fact that despite all these wars and the hatred they generated, white countries are still the best in the world and negro shitholes are still shitholes.

Meanwhile, you're stuck in the past because you don't want to accept white success in the present, especially compared to negro failure in the present.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 17, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



But whiteys Europe doesn't get along. Now or in the past.

Educate yourself Jethro.


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 17, 2017)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


There will always be disagreements. The difference is one of magnitude and statistics, you dumb, shit-chucking ape! White countries are much better than negro countries, get it?


----------



## Cossack1483 (Nov 17, 2017)

Those were jewish wars , De Marcus


----------



## ElizabethBennett (Nov 17, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



And you don't think any of the problems currently being faced by African countries could be attributed to the fact that colonizing nations took advantage of them and left them in ruins??


----------



## Cossack1483 (Nov 17, 2017)

Colonization introduced africans to the wheel


----------



## bgrouse (Nov 17, 2017)

ElizabethBennett said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Why do you think they were left in ruins? What were they like prior to colonization and what are they like now? Are you saying they had a higher level of technological development prior to colonization than after?


----------

